# March 21st - Dallas, TX - WEGO Kick-Off



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, my computer had crashed....pre-registration should be up by the weekend!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We will be in the house... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

This is an all outdoor event??????????? I aint leaving my shit outdoors at Fair Park.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We understand your concerns...there is a Sunday move-in as well....


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:41 PM~16355295
> *We understand your concerns...there is a Sunday move-in as well....
> *



:thumbsup: I think thats the best bet!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thee Artistics will be there.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 05:41 PM~16355295
> *We understand your concerns...there is a Sunday move-in as well....
> *


 So this is not a indoor car show rite?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 07:52 PM~16355467
> *So this is not a  indoor car show rite?
> *


IM SURE ITS INDOOR AND OUTDOOR SHOW... SHOULDN'T YOU KNOW THIS ALREADY :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER+Jan 20 2010, 06:07 PM~16354762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

3 Members: D~LowLady~E, RIDINDRTY64, Estrella Bike Club





WHATS UP J... :wave:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club (Jun 14, 2008)

Estrella Bike Club will be there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

All outdoors...the Dallas Convention Center wasn't available....but the Convention Center is apparently already on hold for 2011 and 2012.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 09:30 PM~16356661
> *All outdoors...the Dallas Convention Center wasn't available....but the Convention Center is apparently already on hold for 2011 and 2012.
> *


what up johnny boy :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 05:53 AM~16349348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The flyer states an all out door event, where in Fair Park will the show be held if it's going to be outside? If you pre-register can you set up on Sunday if you don't want to leave your car out over night?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghetto Dreams cc. 


3-21-10 :drama: just waiting


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

YOU KNOW WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING FOR THE SOONER STATE uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Bike Club (Jun 14, 2008)

were will they put the lowrider bikes at


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Homie John, I will give you a call tomorrow. It's in the East Lot next to the Super Pages Event Center. It will be all fenced off with police and lighting over night, but yes, you can move-in on Sunday. The perk to moving in on Saturday would be prime locations (but we are telling everyone to leave their cars closed and locked up overnight). The perk to Sunday, is it's outdoors...you don't have to worry about weather or security.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 20 2010, 07:40 PM~16356794
> *what up johnny boy :biggrin:
> *


What's up? You gonna be at the show?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 11:22 PM~16358520
> *What's up?  You gonna be at the show?
> *


yep the bike will be there.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 08:30 PM~16356661
> *All outdoors...the Dallas Convention Center wasn't available....but the Convention Center is apparently already on hold for 2011 and 2012.
> *


its funny how you didnt say 2013 hno: hno: hno: i guess its true then


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

can we bring our canopys?












-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 21 2010, 02:15 AM~16360431
> *its funny how you didnt say 2013  hno:  hno:  hno: i guess its true then
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 20 2010, 06:47 PM~16355390
> *:thumbsup: I think thats the best bet!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

lac of sleep with be there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Jan 21 2010, 11:02 AM~16363323
> *lac of sleep with be there
> *


so will d-toxx :0


----------



## lil robert (Aug 6, 2008)

OAKCLIFF C.C WILL BE THER


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

can we set our display up on saturday and just roll the car in first thing sunday.and if it rains whats plan b


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 21 2010, 04:44 PM~16366985
> *can we set our display up on saturday and just roll the car in first thing sunday.and if it rains whats plan b
> *


we will just un hook the trailer in your spot :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE FO SHO!!*_


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 21 2010, 12:15 AM~16360431
> *its funny how you didnt say 2013  hno:  hno:  hno: i guess its true then
> *


u big pussy lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Display setup makes sense...sounds like a plan...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 21 2010, 09:34 AM~16361692
> *can we bring our canopys?
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


X817


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Jan 21 2010, 10:07 AM~16362299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT, IS THE HOP GOING TO BE ON THE SAME DAY ON SUNDAY, OR SAT NIGHT

BY THE WAY, ITS GOOD TO SEE CAR DANCE BROUGHT BACK


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 22 2010, 11:49 AM~16374922
> *xoxoxo
> lol  :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2010, 12:01 PM~16375557
> *TTT, IS THE HOP GOING TO BE ON THE SAME DAY ON SUNDAY, OR SAT NIGHT
> 
> BY THE WAY, ITS GOOD TO SEE CAR DANCE BROUGHT BACK
> *



It will be on sunday, day of show...Hopefully we have some dancers show up


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

You KNOW the Boulevard Aces will be there !! Reppin HARD !!

Gonna be some new rides sittin' with the award winning Aces !!

T T T in 2010..............

Later


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Canopies are more than welcome!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 22 2010, 09:49 AM~16374922
> *xoxoxo
> lol  :biggrin:
> *


c u n dallas homie


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-Registration Form - Here is a hard copy of the pre-registration form (for mail-in). I will post an on-line version by Sunday (along with updating the websites, etc.).


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, mrouija


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 10:20 PM~16358500
> *Homie John, I will give you a call tomorrow.  It's in the East Lot next to the Super Pages Event Center.  It will be all fenced off with police and lighting over night, but yes, you can move-in on Sunday.  The perk to moving in on Saturday would be prime locations (but we are telling everyone to leave their cars closed and locked up overnight).  The perk to Sunday, is it's outdoors...you don't have to worry about weather or security.
> *


Thanks for the info Jon, this qustion came up in our ULC meeting.. Can you get me some flyers to pass out and pre-reg forms? Let me know and I'll PM you my address..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16366985
> *can we set our display up on saturday and just roll the car in first thing sunday.and if it rains whats plan b
> *


So will this be ok Jon?.. This was a good question... Thx for asking bbaker..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 22 2010, 08:18 PM~16380008
> *c u n dallas homie
> *


alreadyyy bro


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 25 2010, 07:49 PM~16408462
> *ttt
> *


what is this years tour called.........last year epidemic......this year?????


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16410129
> *what is this years tour called.........last year epidemic......this year?????
> *



To The Top Tour


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Jan 25 2010, 10:14 PM~16410159
> *To The Top Tour
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

some hotel info near the fair park would help for those who know dallas area real well


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2010, 08:27 PM~16410320
> *some hotel info near the fair park would help for those who know dallas area real well
> *


google :0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Low4Life* will be attending


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2010, 10:27 PM~16410320
> *some hotel info near the fair park would help for those who know dallas area real well
> *


  

There are no hotels near Fair Park...If there was...you wouldn't want to stay there !
Check out the ones downtown......just a short distance to Fair Park.


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

I'LL B THERE AFTER WORK!! U KNOOOOW I GOTSTOOOO
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

*WE WILL FOR SURE BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish I could make it. :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Actually, we are still debating names for the tour...let me know if you have any good ideas! 

I will look into hotels Goofy...but I don't remember a lot of hotels being super close to there...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 25 2010, 10:27 PM~16410320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AGREE W/ BOBBY...I WOULDNT GET A HOTEL VERY CLOSE TO FAIR PARK...DOWNTOWN IS GOOD OR MAYBE NORTH OF DOWNTOWN OFF 35....NOT TOO FAR AWAY I WOULD THINK


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

On-line Pre-Registration should be up and working....you have 2 options...

Car/Truck (2 passes) = $30 <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Click Here</a>
Car/Truck (3 passes) = $45 <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/cartruck3pass.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Click Here</a>

Bike (2 passes) = $20 <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Click Here</a>
Bike (3 passes) = $35 <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/bike3pass.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Click Here</a>


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

LaQuinta Inn Dallas - Dennys
4440 N Central Exp.
Dallas Texas
214-821-4220
Some Trailer Parking

Radisson Inn Dallas Central
6060 N Central Exp.
Dallas Texas
214-750-6060
Plenty of Parking

Best Western Dallas Cityplace - McDonalds
4150 N Central Exp.
Dallas Texas
214-827-6080
No Trailer Parking

Doubletree Hotel Cambell Centre
8250 N Central Exp.
Dallas Texas
214-691-8700
Plenty of Parking

LaQuinta Inn Dallas I-30 East - Dennys
8303 E RL Thornton Fwy
Dallas Texas 
214-324-3731
Plent of Parking

Holiday Inn Express Dallas I-30 East - Dennys
8703 E RL Thornton Fwy
Dallas Texas
214-660-0006
Plenty of Parking

Doubletree Hotel DMCtr - Dennys
2015 Market Center Blvd
Dallas Texas
1-866-601-2720
Plenty of Parking

Best Western Inn DMCtr - Dennys
2023 Market Center Blvd
Dallas Texas
214-741-9000
Plenty of Parking


Holiday Inn Express Dallas
1521 Inwood Rd.
Dallas Texas
214-905-1400
Ask about Parking

Extended Stay Deluxe 
2979 N Stemmons Fwy.
Dallas Texas
214-630-0154 It says $43.30 nightly 

Either direction is 5-7 minutes from the fair grounds 

:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

might be making the debut here


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 26 2010, 12:37 AM~16413419
> *WE WILL FOR SURE BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


could you make some room in the trunk..id keep quiet..

 


seriously..

holla at me


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 26 2010, 10:04 AM~16415040
> *AGREE W/ BOBBY...I WOULDNT GET A HOTEL VERY CLOSE TO FAIR PARK...DOWNTOWN IS GOOD OR MAYBE NORTH OF DOWNTOWN OFF 35....NOT TOO FAR AWAY I WOULD THINK
> *



are you sure you know your away around town.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

thx for the info to all those who left some on here


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2010, 08:50 PM~16410637
> *google :0
> *


yea ..okay :uh:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HOW MUCH IS A BOOTH?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jan 26 2010, 06:13 PM~16419844
> *are you sure you know your away around town.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


How bout Arlington home of the Cowboys, we need to keep our hotels filled in order to pay for the stadium that we the tax payers fronted half the money for.. 
Fair Park is a 20 minute ride straight down I30..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2010, 09:27 PM~16410320
> *some hotel info near the fair park would help for those who know dallas area real well
> *



:wow: YOU DONT WANT A HOTEL NEAR FAIR PARK...LOL!...


J/K YOUR BEST BET IS DOWNTOWN..OR SOMETHING NEAR IT..ITS CLOSE AND DECENT ENOUGH...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 26 2010, 10:04 AM~16415040
> *AGREE W/ BOBBY...I WOULDNT GET A HOTEL VERY CLOSE TO FAIR PARK...DOWNTOWN IS GOOD OR MAYBE NORTH OF DOWNTOWN OFF 35....NOT TOO FAR AWAY I WOULD THINK
> *



...LMAO! CHELA......MY BAD...DIDNT SEE YOUR POST ...BUT ITS SO TRUE...



I SAID THE SAME THING


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16418364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 26 2010, 04:46 PM~16418364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN8VlpWktdc...e=youtube_gdata

13's and 14's on back order. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. WILL DEF BE THERE , STRICTLY STRICTLY


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21+Jan 26 2010, 07:13 PM~16419844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

bump fo tha plex


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Strictly Strictly we be in da house for all u hater watching us :wow: :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Jan 28 2010, 09:32 PM~16446465
> *Strictly Strictly we be in da house for all u hater watching us  :wow:  :wow:
> *


STRICTLY STRICTLY, :yes: :yes: GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN CC :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna be in tha house


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS cc.

3-21-10 :drama: just waiting.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics will be in the house,i mean outside. :biggrin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2010, 07:51 PM~16422124
> *How bout Arlington home of the Cowboys, we need to keep our hotels filled in order to pay for the stadium that we the tax payers fronted half the money for..
> Fair Park is a 20 minute ride straight down I30..
> *


cowboys :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL B IN THE HOUSE ....WITH A FEW NEW RIDES......


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 27 2010, 10:07 AM~16427511
> *shut up ma-la-chi!!! u dont even stay in DALLAS  :0
> GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!  :biggrin:
> *


look up my address on public records, i have had a Dallas address for 8 years... :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jan 31 2010, 07:50 PM~16470621
> *look up my address on public records, i have had a Dallas address for 8 years... :0  :0
> *



NMG...im not lookin up anything! im not a stalker...i hope u dont be looking up my address! :uh: :uh:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*97.9 yup we will there !*











*LOCATION:* IN DALLAS FAIR PARK, 1221 midway plaza Dallas TX 75210
Calling out ALL Vehicles, Low Riders, Low Rider bicycles , car/bike clubs, Hot Rods, Muscle Cars, Imports, Choppers, Motorcycles.
Its time to show off them beautiful rides!
Hit me up to get your Vehicle in this great event, its almost full.

Below is the Car/Bike Show information, This event is combined with the All Star weekend in Dallas TX with some of the famous Celebrities on location, mixed with a Concert, Food, Music etc..
This will be a HUGE event, it will be filling up fast.
Please contact me asap so we you can reserve and lock in your vehicle participation before it fills up. 

**$35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes* *
Pre register Show is filling up fast 1st come bases, 
Registration day of event IF room is available $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is available)
Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th 2 to 10pm & maybe saterday mourning.
For every 5 vehicle that registers AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.

** Spectators cost day of show**
$10. Pre sale for groups of 10
$15. Day of event, Children 5 and under FREE
Doors open 10 to 5pm

Thank you in advance, 
Kowboy
214-957-7881 
email: [email protected]
www.myspace.com/vip4dallas www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 31 2010, 10:37 PM~16472974
> *NMG...im not lookin up anything! im not a stalker...i hope u dont be looking up my address! :uh:  :uh:
> *


than quit hating stalker


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16480724
> *than quit hating stalker
> *



stfu!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's up WEGO brothas & sistas. :wave:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

LO LOW'S will be there!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Jan 30 2010, 10:44 PM~16464858
> *LATIN KUSTOMS WILL B IN THE HOUSE ....WITH A FEW NEW RIDES......
> *


BRING THAT RED ON RED GLASS HOUSE AND ILL BRING MY BANK CARD :cheesy:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16481322
> *stfu!
> *



throw them 4's up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ,ONCE AGAIN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16422814
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2010, 10:42 PM~16422967
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SUP BIG DOG!?!</span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats up with it big homie


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

I WANNA SHOUT OUT TOOOO 

:tears:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16504061
> *I WANNA SHOUT OUT  TOOOO
> 
> :tears:
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!</span>




























<span style=\'color:blue\'>there u go


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW LOOKS LIKE LOTS OF LOW LOWS ARE RIDIN OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 AM~16497564
> *throw them 4's up
> *


:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 4 2010, 07:11 AM~16508779
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2010, 03:13 PM~16498014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So will K.C. you know you use are cars on the flyer every year. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 3 2010, 07:45 PM~16504504
> *King61</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 26 2010, 11:08 AM~16416045
> *LaQuinta Inn Dallas - Dennys
> 4440 N Central Exp.
> Dallas Texas
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 AM~16349348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOWLIFECCOKLAS 405 WILL BE THERE TO PUT IT DOWN FOR OKLAS


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Feb 1 2010, 07:03 AM~16475495
> *97.9 yup we will there !
> 
> 
> ...


 WILL BE THERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)

UCE c.c. will be in the house


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Feb 14 2010, 09:32 PM~16613153
> *UCE c.c. will be in the house
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like I'll miss the show again this year, just booked a trip to Hawaii...  
May be next year...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like we may have to bring back out the TTT award...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT 



DALLAS LOWRIDERS STEPPIN TO DA PLATE


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

_*BOOM*_
WILL BE THERE TOO!!

.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 23 2010, 02:26 AM~16697438
> *BOOM
> WILL BE THERE TOO!!
> 
> ...


2:26 AM hhhuuuummmm :naughty: 













Wwwwaaaassssuuuuupppppp :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 19 2010, 09:42 PM~16667174
> *Looks like we may have to bring back out the TTT award...
> *


touch
them
tittaz


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

The entrance is on Exposition...On the South side.

And, yes, I know the area...I grew up about eight blocks south of Fair Park on 2nd Ave. in the '40's & '50's. 

Yeah..I'm an old mofo.......BUTT, still ridin' low.

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt4texas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 19 2010, 10:42 PM~16667174
> *Looks like we may have to bring back out the TTT award...
> *


THATS A BIG :nono:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 23 2010, 06:44 AM~16697973
> *2:26 AM hhhuuuummmm  :naughty:
> Wwwwaaaassssuuuuupppppp  :biggrin:
> *



JEJEEJ!! Y TU!!

@ 6:44 AM... C O C H I N O 

LOL. :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the WEGO tour.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 25 2010, 09:33 AM~16721349
> *:wave:
> *



i love your signature =)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i will be there afterall..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16722746
> *i love your signature =)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 25 2010, 04:13 PM~16724237
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16722746
> *i love your signature =)
> *


well thank you


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2010, 05:11 PM~16724219
> *i will be there afterall..
> 
> *



:0 
what changed :scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Feb 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16725669
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Empire will be in D town .That saturday night we want to go out..so whats the night scene like...bars,club,etc..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 26 2010, 06:40 PM~16736520
> *:0
> what changed :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2010, 08:33 PM~16737444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ......
:wave:

...SAY HI TO MONA ..SEE YALL IN MARCH..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 26 2010, 09:55 PM~16738191
> *:wow: ......
> :wave:
> 
> ...


she says what's up.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 26 2010, 10:55 PM~16738191
> *:wow: ......
> :wave:
> 
> ...


next month prima :dunno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 27 2010, 04:44 AM~16740336
> *next month prima  :dunno:
> *


THE SHOW PRIMO......YOU COMING THRU??? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2010, 06:11 PM~16736831
> *Empire will be in D town  .That saturday night we want to go out..so whats the night scene like...bars,club,etc..
> *


anyone???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 AM~16349348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TA will be in the house !!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 04:59 PM~16751437
> *anyone???
> *



HIT UP PLAYERS IN OAK CLIFF....LOL..

NAH TRY LOWER GREENVILLE IT GETS PRETTY GOOD ON SATURDAYS
:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16756013
> *TA will be in the house !!!!!</span><img src=\'http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d4/aaron111205/ta-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>DANG....THATS A DRIVE...... :biggrin: ..I MAKE IT BOUT ONCE A MONTH


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 1 2010, 12:48 AM~16756277
> *DANG....THATS A DRIVE...... :biggrin: ..I MAKE IT BOUT ONCE A MONTH
> *


yeah its a little bit of a drive but its all good!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

T T T


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

at what time are the hoppers supost to be there and dont say 9 am something like 12 pm or so :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to Thank Torres Empire for being part of the Houston Cook Off this last weekend.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 1 2010, 01:11 AM~16756588
> *at what time are the hoppers supost to be there and dont say 9 am something like 12 pm or so :biggrin:
> *


Waiting to hear from the radio station on that one, but I will let the hoppers know as soon as I hear from them


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

hno: hno: i hope i can make it when is the last day for pre-reg.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16766766
> *hno:  hno: i hope i can make it when is the last day for pre-reg.
> *


Friday....I think.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16766766
> *hno:  hno: i hope i can make it when is the last day for pre-reg.
> *


it dont look like it :0


----------



## txlowlow (Dec 18, 2009)

there aint goin to be no hoppin comp. :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16766766
> *hno:  hno: i hope i can make it when is the last day for pre-reg.
> *


FLIER SAYS THE 7th HOMIE ... SO THATS SUNDAY :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There's a car hop....it's on the flyer....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

If i dont pre-register, is there a chance i wont get in the morning of the show?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 26 2010, 07:01 PM~16736740
> *:twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Mar 2 2010, 07:57 PM~16775334
> *If i dont pre-register, is there a chance i wont get in the morning of the show?
> *


You will be able to get in


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2010, 04:48 PM~16774121
> *There's a car hop....it's on the flyer....
> *



Is there a way to pre-register multiple participants and pay one total online? I dont really want to send it in the mail; id jus hate for my bank to block my account due to multiple sent payments on-line. 


I sent you a PM but have not received a reply. Figured this was the next best thing. :biggrin: 



I went to the online pre-registration page but didnt want to attempt without asking first.  



Thanks,





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 3 2010, 08:28 AM~16782087
> *You will be able to get in
> *


WE BETTER


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 3 2010, 08:28 AM~16782087
> *You will be able to get in
> *


TIMMAY!.....SAVE US A SPOT.... :biggrin: ...WE MIGHT JUST MAKE IT ... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I sent your PM a reply....just get me the total number of entries....the owner's names (and the make/model of their cars) and if there entries needed 2 passes or 3 passes. I will paypal you one invoice for the total...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

*TTT..............  *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16789385
> *I sent your PM a reply....just get me the total number of entries....the owner's names (and the make/model of their cars) and if there entries needed 2 passes or 3 passes.  I will paypal you one invoice for the total...
> *




Cool I'll pm you the info. I didn't receive your reply, I can also email you if you can provide me with an email.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 PM~16789121
> *TIMMAY!.....SAVE US A SPOT.... :biggrin: ...WE MIGHT JUST MAKE IT ... :biggrin:
> *


Save........????????


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16789385
> *I sent your PM a reply....just get me the total number of entries....the owner's names (and the make/model of their cars) and if there entries needed 2 passes or 3 passes.  I will paypal you one invoice for the total...
> *



PM sent with all the info....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

see everyone there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DALLAS PEEPS..WE ARE COMING FROM HTOWN..WE WANT TO KNOW WHAT BARS OR CLUBS THAT ARE GOOD OUT THERE.... HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16800512
> *DALLAS PEEPS..WE ARE COMING FROM HTOWN..WE WANT TO KNOW WHAT BARS OR CLUBS THAT ARE GOOD OUT THERE.... HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..
> *


THIS IS WHAT I WANNA KNOW!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

MY CAM IS READY TO GO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 AM~16349348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE REPPIN THE "M" :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 08:54 PM~16800547
> *MY CAM IS READY TO GO
> *


IN UR AZZ :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 4 2010, 08:52 PM~16800512
> *DALLAS PEEPS..WE ARE COMING FROM HTOWN..WE WANT TO KNOW WHAT BARS OR CLUBS THAT ARE GOOD OUT THERE.... HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..
> *


NEW WEST IS GOOD MORE TEJANO...BUT LOWER GREENVILLE HAS A SORT OF CLUBS AND BARS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

LATINKUSTOMS making the trip! 









:naughty:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:11 PM~16801547
> *LATINKUSTOMS making the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


SAME A SPOT I WILL BE THERE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Que onda Tony, te me pierdes cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:13 PM~16801577
> *Que onda Tony, te me pierdes cabron! :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME PERRITO I JUST HAVE ALOT GOING ON WORKING ON THE RIDE FOR THIS YEAR TOUR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

good to hear you back on the grind again carnal!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16801608
> *good to hear you back on the grind again carnal!
> *


I TRY CARNAL IS HARD WERE ARE THE PICS FROM THE PHOTO SHOT?????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

and yes sir I will definatly save a spot for you!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:16 PM~16801622
> *and yes sir I will definatly save a spot for you!
> *


NO SE RAGE I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE AND MAYBE MORE RIDES FROM NEW MEXICO THIS YEAR


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

check LATINKUSTOMS in the car club thread I have a few in there perrito.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:18 PM~16801643
> *check LATINKUSTOMS in the car club thread I have a few in there perrito.
> *


ON MY WAY THERE WERE IS MY 61 AT PERRITO


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 5 2010, 12:17 AM~16801636
> *NO SE RAGE I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE AND MAYBE MORE RIDES FROM NEW MEXICO THIS YEAR
> *


esta bueno ayi te espero con una CORONA fria! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 4 2010, 08:52 PM~16800512
> *DALLAS PEEPS..WE ARE COMING FROM HTOWN..WE WANT TO KNOW WHAT BARS OR CLUBS THAT ARE GOOD OUT THERE.... HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..
> *


HIPHOP (RAP STYLE ?) YOU LIKE OLDIES,"LATIN HIPHOP",TEJANO ..... ON FRIDAY NITES ... HEAD TO "PLAYERS CLUB" HOMIE ......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16789385
> *I sent your PM a reply....just get me the total number of entries....the owner's names (and the make/model of their cars) and if there entries needed 2 passes or 3 passes.  I will paypal you one invoice for the total...
> *




I just sent you another, Houston we have a problem :biggrin: ....lol I need you assistance once again.  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

countin down hno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 AM~16349348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16801661
> *esta bueno ayi te espero con unas CORONAS BIEN frias! :biggrin:
> *





































fix perrito  :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

03-21-10 :drama: Still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll Be There!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

As usual I waited till the last minute  




but we are officially pre-registered ..lol.......See yall there. :biggrin:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jan 25 2010, 11:01 PM~16410814
> *Low4Life will be attending
> *


even low4life ohio. is coming to represent the midwest. t-bird is coming


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 7 2010, 04:24 PM~16821525
> *As usual I waited till the last minute
> but we are officially pre-registered ..lol.......See yall there. :biggrin:
> *


why? what are you gonna show?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:08 PM~16822204
> *why? what are you gonna show?
> *


......A TRICKED OUT SCOOTER  :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16822592
> *......A TRICKED OUT SCOOTER   :cheesy:
> *


kool ill bring mine too


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Mar 7 2010, 08:02 PM~16822592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdSkO3pzVs


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 7 2010, 04:24 PM~16821525
> *As usual I waited till the last minute
> but we are officially pre-registered ..lol.......See yall there. :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :x: :run: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 7 2010, 08:09 PM~16822653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huhuh.....dont be scared...lol..grab M and lets go... :biggrin: ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 


:naughty:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 7 2010, 09:02 PM~16823764
> *The more the merrier
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> ...


i just got a new helmet too :0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Strange does all my printing...you could call him our official printer! Great work...highly recommended!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, mrouija

big baller up early :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As for the Car Dancing, it's going to be a 90 second event (people will still be scored if they break before 90 seconds, but the points will be deducted based on how much time they completed). Each competitors may choose to dance with music (of their choice) or without. Three very impartial judges are going to be sitting along one side and score the dancer from 1-10 (they will hold up their scores at the end of the performance) based on entertainment, excitement, crowd response, and car dancing ability. There are no required moves to be met, etc. Judges say are final (and judges will have no affiliation with any car dancer team).


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2010, 06:02 AM~16826192
> *SA ROLLERZ, mrouija
> 
> big baller up early :0
> *


If I was a big baller I'd still be asleep! I gotta go to work. It's been a minute, I'll probably hit you up later today or tomorrow....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will leave the on-line pre-reg up today, and have it taken down tomorrow. Tomorrow's my day off, so I will try to get the confirmations done then....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 05:52 AM~16826173
> *Strange does all my printing...you could call him our official printer!  Great work...highly recommended!
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Registered & Ready.... :thumbsup: 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 07:02 AM~16826193
> *As for the Car Dancing, it's going to be a 90 second event (people will still be scored if they break before 90 seconds, but the points will be deducted based on how much time they completed).  Each competitors may choose to dance with music (of their choice) or without.  Three very impartial judges are going to be sitting along one side and score the dancer from 1-10 (they will hold up their scores at the end of the performance) based on entertainment, excitement, crowd response, and car dancing ability.  There are no required moves to be met, etc.  Judges say are final (and judges will have no affiliation with any car dancer team).
> *


mannn... i haven't seen dancing in a while...should be good.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 08:02 AM~16826193
> *As for the Car Dancing, it's going to be a 90 second event (people will still be scored if they break before 90 seconds, but the points will be deducted based on how much time they completed).  Each competitors may choose to dance with music (of their choice) or without.  Three very impartial judges are going to be sitting along one side and score the dancer from 1-10 (they will hold up their scores at the end of the performance) based on entertainment, excitement, crowd response, and car dancing ability.  There are no required moves to be met, etc.  Judges say are final (and judges will have no affiliation with any car dancer team).
> *


 :wow: 90 seconds


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

60 seconds?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm surprised you guys are doing it @ 90 instead of 75 seconds


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Mar 7 2010, 05:36 PM~16821596
> *even low4life ohio. is coming to represent the midwest. t-bird is coming
> *


Low 4 Life St Louis, MO and Lafayette, LA will also be in the house on 3.21.10!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, time is adjustable...and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!

Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there). I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.

Also, to speed up the process on Sunday, you can check in on Saturday (and even setup your display if you'd like). You are more than welcome to lock your car up and leave it out there (it's fenced in, there's lights, and cops...but it's at your risk).


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16831374
> *Ok, time is adjustable...and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!
> 
> Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there).  I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.
> ...



should i take extra money to buy car parts or my own car parts that following morning?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16831374
> *Ok, time is adjustable...and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!
> 
> Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there).  I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16831374
> *Ok, time is adjustable... and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!
> 
> Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there).  I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ALREADY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HOLDING OUT TILL THE LAST WEEK TO MAKE FINAL DECISION..THIS WEATHER BEEN CHITY!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the WEGO Tour.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 08:24 PM~16831374
> *Ok, time is adjustable...and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!
> 
> Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there).  I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.
> ...



:wow:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Mar 9 2010, 11:52 AM~16838491
> *:wow:
> *


next morning all u gonna hear is check this out dawg, i got this bad ass stereo, i can sell you for 20 dollas


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 9 2010, 03:08 PM~16839772
> *next morning all u gonna hear is check this out dawg, i got this bad ass stereo, i can sell you for 20 dollas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16831374
> *Ok, time is adjustable...and it looks like Alex can be one of our 3 judges!
> 
> Also, tents will be permitted, but they will all be along the southern perimeter (so I cannot guarantee your car will be right there).  I would suggest if you have a tent I would arrive early.
> ...


So is this 100% confirmed??? 97.9 rep informed us that NO Canopys this NO Canopys that due to the Fire Marshall BS... Just want to make sure.



Thanks  





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX
__________________


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: Supposedly good weather....
*March 20 
AVERAGES 
Hi 70°F 
Lo 50°F 


March 21
AVERAGES 
Hi 71°F 
Lo 50°F 

*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: * Happy Birthday John Chuck !!!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama: :run: :run:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE!! :biggrin: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 8 2010, 06:55 PM~16831079
> *Low 4 Life St Louis, MO and Lafayette, LA will also be in the house on 3.21.10!
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's confirmed...we can place tents along one perimeter. Tents need to be secured to the fence.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks! 


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 9 2010, 03:17 PM~16840980
> *:biggrin:   Happy  Birthday John Chuck !!!
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 9 2010, 02:56 PM~16840252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



mr torres!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 9 2010, 04:17 PM~16840980
> *:biggrin:   Happy  Birthday John Chuck !!!
> *


x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

my cam is ready


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 9 2010, 06:57 PM~16842621
> *It's confirmed...we can place tents along one perimeter.  Tents need to be secured to the fence.
> *


are you sure??? i would sure like to put ours up


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Like I said, it's only along one fence (one side). Only 40 or so cars will be right in front of these tents...so I'm not guaranteeing your cars will be right in front of the tent area.....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you SIR!!!! I appreciate the confirmation. Glad we will roll in on saturday... may be able to post up near our whips... 



Thanks again.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 10 2010, 07:17 AM~16848159
> *Like I said, it's only along one fence (one side).  Only 40 or so cars will be right in front of these tents...so I'm not guaranteeing your cars will be right in front of the tent area.....
> *


hey sir at what time does the hoppers go in on sunday just wondering?????????/


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Mar 10 2010, 10:37 AM~16848608
> *hey sir at what time does the hoppers go in on sunday just wondering?????????/
> *


The hoppers have to be there before 9 Sunday morning, but I am still working on it for you guys


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 10 2010, 09:23 AM~16849004
> *The hoppers have to be there before 9 Sunday morning, but I am still working on it for you guys
> *


 :biggrin: you know we are not early type people :biggrin: and 9 is midnight :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

do u have motorcycle class


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*

HOPPIN TO GET SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS

TO COME OUT FRIDAY 3/19/10 

& MAKE THIS A PRE-WEGO TOUR PARTY 

@ THE NEW "CLUB RECESS" LOCATED AT 

1110 WALTON WALKER HWY (LOOP 12) 

WE HAVE 7 POOL TABLES,LARGE BAR & IT'S

BYOB ... CHEAPER FOR DEM MIXX DRANK DRINKERZ !!!!


FLIER COMING SOON ........ THANX 

*_


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Mar 10 2010, 12:59 PM~16849943
> *do u have motorcycle class
> *


YES


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 10 2010, 11:36 AM~16849132
> *:biggrin: you know we are not early type people :biggrin: and 9 is midnight :cheesy:
> *


I know that's why I'm still working on it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Pedal car class for the young ones?


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 8 2010, 05:55 PM~16831079
> *Low 4 Life St Louis, MO and Lafayette, LA will also be in the house on 3.21.10!
> *


Don't 4 get about Michigan and Ohio. Were on are way :yes:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, pedal car class


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

See y'all soon!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2010, 08:38 AM~16859022
> *See y'all soon!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Mar 11 2010, 05:39 AM~16858092
> *Don't 4 get about Michigan and Ohio. Were on are way :yes:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Snoop Dogg has been added to the show with Ice Cube and Bun B and the rest (Dorrough, Chalie Boy, Omarrion, etc.)*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16866002
> *Snoop Dogg has been added to the show with Ice Cube and Bun B and the rest (Dorrough, Chalie Boy, Omarrion, etc.)
> *



:run: :run: :run: 
hope i can get a break and enjoy some of that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BE IN THE HOUSE TAKING PLAQUE ORDERS!! STOP BY THE BOOTH TO TO SEE OUR PRODUCTS!! IF YOU ARE WANTING SPECIFIC ENGAVED DUMPS,BACKING PLATES ETC.... LET ME KNOW TODAY!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

are you ready for another great year of competition and crybabies? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2010, 04:23 PM~16872677
> *are you ready for another great year of competition and crybabies? :0
> *


:|


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16866002
> *Snoop Dogg has been added to the show with Ice Cube and Bun B and the rest (Dorrough, Chalie Boy, Omarrion, etc.)
> *



SNOOP AND CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAS WUS CRAKKIN


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2010, 11:15 PM~16866002
> *Snoop Dogg has been added to the show with Ice Cube and Bun B and the rest (Dorrough, Chalie Boy, Omarrion, etc.)
> *





why u gotta do it in blue for? :scruntinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16866002
> *Snoop Dogg has been added to the show with Ice Cube and Bun B and the rest (Dorrough, Chalie Boy, Omarrion, etc.)
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: AWREADY


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 21 2010, 01:15 AM~16360431
> *its funny how you didnt say 2013  hno:  hno:  hno: i guess its true then
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

US HOUSTON BOYS WANT TO KNOW WHAT CLUBS OR BARS THAT PLAY A MIX OF HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..THAT HAVE A DRESS CODE .. WE GROWN..DONT WANT TO GO NO THUG MANSION CRAP..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Heard from the radio station, that the fire marshal is still requiring all cars to have less than a 1/4 tank of gas.... (they want ya'll to follow the indoor fire marshal rules)....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BEFORE 11am on Sunday. The fire marshal won't let them in after the show opens. Please be on time...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2010, 10:12 PM~16884118
> *Heard from the radio station, that the fire marshal is still requiring all cars to have less than a 1/4 tank of gas.... (they want ya'll to follow the indoor fire marshal rules)....
> *


WTF ....GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP BECAUSE MY SHITS SITTIN ON FULL RIGHT NOW :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 13 2010, 07:42 PM~16882979
> *US HOUSTON BOYS WANT TO KNOW WHAT CLUBS OR BARS THAT PLAY A MIX OF HIPHOP AND LATIN MUSIC..THAT HAVE A DRESS CODE .. WE GROWN..DONT WANT TO GO NO THUG MANSION CRAP..
> *


DMX AKA NEXT LEVEL :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 14 2010, 12:11 AM~16884450
> *DMX AKA LEVEL 5 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: IS IT OPEN AGAIN?


IT BEEN CLOSED DUE TO CERTAIN CIRCUMSTANCES


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2010, 04:23 PM~16872677
> *are you ready for another great year of competition and crybabies? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 13 2010, 11:09 PM~16884443
> *WTF ....GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP BECAUSE MY SHITS SITTIN ON FULL RIGHT NOW :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEYG64 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 14 2010, 12:48 PM~16886963
> *  :cheesy: IS IT OPEN AGAIN?
> IT BEEN CLOSED DUE TO CERTAIN CIRCUMSTANCES
> *


still closed


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 14 2010, 01:11 AM~16884450
> *DMX AKA NEXT LEVEL :biggrin:
> *


you trying to get shot!! :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 15 2010, 07:16 AM~16894004
> *you trying to get shot!!  :twak:
> *


 :uh: damn what nice way to welcome your se texas brothers from houston.. :biggrin: any clubs or carshow partys ... this are first time to party in dallas


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 15 2010, 08:42 AM~16894141
> *:uh:  damn what nice way to welcome your se texas brothers from houston.. :biggrin:  any clubs  or carshow partys ... this are first time to party in dallas
> *


If yall come down saturday, try Lower greenville, nice bars/ small hole in da wall clubs,all along da same street, and nice fancy hoes, lol.


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

ohio and mich chapters of low4life is heading down thursday night be there fri and ready to party


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone pre-registered not planning on leaving their cars Saturday night can still come check-in Saturday between 12 and 4 and get their passes and entry cards. This will make Sunday move-in that much faster and more efficient. We are encouraging everyone to do this...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 15 2010, 10:00 PM~16901605
> *Anyone pre-registered not planning on leaving their cars Saturday night can still come check-in Saturday between 12 and 4 and get their passes and entry cards.  This will make Sunday move-in that much faster and more efficient.  We are encouraging everyone to do this...
> *


.... :thumbsup: uffin: 

INFO FOR EXTRA BANDS?.....AVAILABILITY AND PRICE?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Mar 15 2010, 10:00 PM~16901605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...what she said :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

5 more days! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16901605
> *Anyone pre-registered not planning on leaving their cars Saturday night can still come check-in Saturday between 12 and 4 and get their passes and entry cards.  This will make Sunday move-in that much faster and more efficient.  We are encouraging everyone to do this...
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like no 97.9 show for me again this year, going to Hawaii this week, be gone for 10 days.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 05:00 PM~16898278
> *If yall come down saturday, try Lower greenville, nice bars/ small hole in da wall clubs,all along da same street, and nice fancy hoes, lol.
> *


my niggaaa :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 14 2010, 12:09 AM~16884443
> *WTF ....GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A ROAD TRIP BECAUSE MY SHITS SITTIN ON FULL RIGHT NOW :happysad:
> *


i got a hose and a bucket ill be right over... i could use some gas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 16 2010, 10:56 AM~16906336
> *i got a hose and a bucket ill be right over... i could use some gas
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: I HEAR YA HOMIE GAS PRICES ARE A B**** :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I JUST HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16906435
> *I JUST HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Mar 16 2010, 12:09 PM~16906435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn 100% today but its not as bad as they made it seem last night on da news..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 16 2010, 11:20 AM~16906509
> *thats wha i was thinkin when i woked up today
> 
> damn 100% today but its not as bad as they made it seem last night on da news..
> *


 :0 AND ITS AN ALL OUT DOOR EVENT  MOTHER NATURE NEEDS HER AS BEAT .... HOLD UP LET ME CALL HER HUSBAND :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2010, 10:43 AM~16906204
> *Looks like no 97.9 show for me again this year, going to Hawaii this week, be gone for 10 days.. :biggrin:
> *


JOHN REMEBER WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ... NO FORMAL INVITES HOMIE!!!! HAVE A GOOD VACATION


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

*All CAR CLUBS & Bike Clubs are welcome!

Malibu 
1915 Greenville Ave
Dallas, Tx 

Dj Flip on the 1's and 2's 
Dj Rice and Ju on da mic'


$4 Wells & $4 Domestics & Other drink Specials too!  
NO SOLID T's...

21 and UP to party!
Grown Folks! 
NO children ALLOWED keep the gang signs @ home!!!! 



*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Mar 16 2010, 01:59 PM~16907743
> *All CAR CLUBS & Bike Clubs are welcome!
> 
> Malibu
> ...


DAMN!!! YALL COULDNT WAIT TILL SATURDAY......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Uhh, fair park is huge and there is a lot of different areas, what street are we supposed to come in off :dunno:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 30 2010, 03:01 PM~16461820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2010, 06:38 PM~16910465
> *Uhh, fair park is huge and there is a lot of different areas, what street are we supposed to come in off :dunno:
> *


GATE # 8 which is off of S. Fitzhugh Ave. Enter Gate # 8 and straight foward to a small street in the fair park called Pennsylvania Ave turn right proceed foward until you see the car shows area.

The entrance is at the very back where the starplex is . ( Super Pages Arena )


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2010, 11:12 PM~16884118
> *Heard from the radio station, that the fire marshal is still requiring all cars to have less than a 1/4 tank of gas.... (they want ya'll to follow the indoor fire marshal rules)....
> *


SO ARE WE FOLLIWING THIS RULE EVEN THO IS A OUTSIDE EVENT I JUST FILL UP MY TRUCK FU###


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We don't control the fire marshal...I would come with less than a 1/4 tank of gas (I've never heard of this at an outside event either...but if that's what they want, that's what they are going to require).


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

3 - 21 - 10 :drama: Still Waiting :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Yup... 1/4 tank or roll it until you waste enough.... lol




We were also given a map to allow easy roll in instructions... Thanks Tim and the rest of the WEGO Staff!!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Might Freeze Saturday night! Better have antifreeze!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 17 2010, 05:54 AM~16914604
> *We don't control the fire marshal...I would come with less than a 1/4 tank of gas (I've never heard of this at an outside event either...but if that's what they want, that's what they are going to require).
> *



What about disconnecting our batteries....? :uh: 


Is that a requirement???






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Pranks (Sep 29, 2006)

ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16910465
> *Uhh, fair park is huge and there is a lot of different areas, what street are we supposed to come in off :dunno:
> *


here you go for all the out of towners


From Sherman-Plano-Richardson
Take U.S. 75 (North Central Expressway) South toward Downtown Dallas. Take exit 284A to connect to Interstate 30 East (toward Texarkana), then take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.

From Austin-Waco
Take Interstate 35E North to Downtown Dallas. Take exit 428B to connect to Interstate 30 East (toward Texarkana), then take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.

From Fort Worth-Abilene-Weatherford
Take Interstate 30 East to Dallas. Follow the signs for Interstate 30 East toward Texarkana. After you pass Downtown Dallas, take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.

From Denton-Lewisville-Gainesville
Take Interstate 35E South to Downtown Dallas and exit 427E. Immediately after taking the exit, move to one of the left two lanes which will put you on Interstate 30, Eastbound. Follow the signs for Interstate 30 East toward Texarkana. After you pass Downtown Dallas, take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.

From Houston-Huntsville-Corsicana
Take Interstate 45 North to exit 284A. Move to the right lane and follow the signs for Interstate 30 East. Take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.

From Texarkana-Greenville-Rockwall
Take Interstate 30 West toward Downtown Dallas. Take exit 49B and follow directions to Fair Park.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pranks_@Mar 17 2010, 08:32 AM~16915141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 17 2010, 09:41 AM~16915187
> *here you go for all the out of towners
> From Sherman-Plano-Richardson
> Take U.S. 75 (North Central Expressway) South toward Downtown Dallas. Take exit 284A to connect to Interstate 30 East (toward Texarkana), then take exit 48B and follow directions to Fair Park.
> ...


Thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 16 2010, 07:06 PM~16910779
> *THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!
> *


 :0 YEA !!!!!!!!! I LIKES THAT ITS GOING TO BE ALOTTA "ACTVIST" AT THIS SHOW, :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

FYI OUT OF TOWNERS BRING A JACKET

NEWS SAID GOIN TO FREEZE SUNDAY MORNING, BUT THE AFTERNOON SHOULD BE IN THE 60'S


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 AM~16915849
> *:0  YEA !!!!!!!!! I LIKES THAT ITS GOING TO BE ALOTTA "ACTVIST" AT THIS SHOW, :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


is your car going? The caddy?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 17 2010, 10:58 AM~16916118
> *FYI OUT OF TOWNERS BRING A JACKET
> 
> NEWS SAID GOIN TO FREEZE SUNDAY MORNING, BUT THE AFTERNOON SHOULD BE IN THE 60'S
> ...


 What about rain?? :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2010, 07:43 AM~16915193
> *:0
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 AM~16916243
> *What about rain??  :happysad:
> *


ON SATURDAY..... :0 

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/75211


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Mar 17 2010, 10:05 AM~16916183
> *is your car going? The caddy?
> *


THE CADDIES GETTIN A FACELIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IM STILL WAITIN ON MY ZENITHS FROM JD  BUT YOU KNOW IM BRINGIN SUMTHIN HOMIE AND I DONT MEAN A TRAILER







WILL BE THERE AND BE ACTIVE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

got my space jam jordan jacket and hoody ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2010, 10:20 AM~16916347
> *got my space jam jordan jacket and hoody ready.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 17 2010, 06:27 AM~16914823
> *Might Freeze Saturday night! Better have antifreeze!
> *


 :0 LET ME GO CHECK :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

People's Choice..... WHAT IT DO TIMMY :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn...its sunny here in htown....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Feb 23 2010, 12:22 PM~16699385
> *
> 
> The entrance is on Exposition...On the South side.
> ...


 SORRY,....My bad...It's Pensylvania St. NOT Exposition..There goes my memory again !


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 17 2010, 12:34 PM~16917040
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU READY GIRL? :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Ready for the show!  :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Mar 17 2010, 12:57 PM~16917243
> *Ready for the show!   :cheesy:
> *


 SOOOO READY!..LOL


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 17 2010, 01:59 PM~16917266
> *SOOOO READY!..LOL
> *


It's gonna be on and poppin!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Mar 17 2010, 01:02 PM~16917282
> *It's gonna be on and poppin!
> *


I DO BELIEVE SO.....LOL




SEE YA LATER DOLL :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 12:27 PM~16916411
> *People's Choice.....  WHAT IT DO TIMMY :wave:
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 17 2010, 10:58 AM~16916118
> *FYI OUT OF TOWNERS BRING A JACKET
> 
> NEWS SAID GOIN TO FREEZE SUNDAY MORNING, BUT THE AFTERNOON SHOULD BE IN THE 60'S
> ...


No coats required where I'm headed..

My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wish I could make it. O-well got to pay the bills. *


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 09:22 AM~16915849
> *:0  YEA !!!!!!!!! I LIKES THAT ITS GOING TO BE ALOTTA "ACTVIST" AT THIS SHOW, :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



 How is it going homie?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 17 2010, 05:34 PM~16920129
> *  How is it going homie?
> *


how u doing dee? u bustin out with the fleet homie?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

What clubs rolling to da show ?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16911749
> *GATE # 8 which is off of S. Fitzhugh Ave. Enter Gate # 8 and straight foward to a small street in the fair park called Pennsylvania Ave turn right proceed foward until you see the car shows area.
> 
> The entrance is at the very back where the starplex is . ( Super Pages Arena )
> *


Thanx dewd


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Mar 11 2010, 04:39 AM~16858092
> *Don't 4 get about Michigan and Ohio. Were on are way :yes:
> *


HELL YA... :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally bought my tickets for the 97.9 custom car show this weekend lol! Yay :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 17 2010, 08:15 PM~16921933
> *Finally bought my tickets for the 97.9 custom car show this weekend lol! Yay  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 06:26 PM~16920610
> *how u doing dee? u bustin out with the fleet homie?
> *



I am cool... the big body will be there as well as a few other Big M rides.. what you all bringin out?


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Majestics :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 17 2010, 04:01 PM~16918822
> *No coats required where I'm headed..
> 
> My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..
> ...


GOOD DEAL HOMIE JOHN.....GIVE C A HUG FOR ME ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE IVE SEEN HER.

BE SAFE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 17 2010, 05:11 PM~16919452
> *Wish I could make it. O-well got to pay the bills.
> *


THERES ALWAYS ANOTHER SHOW...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 17 2010, 09:58 AM~16916118
> *FYI OUT OF TOWNERS BRING A JACKET
> 
> NEWS SAID GOIN TO FREEZE SUNDAY MORNING, BUT THE AFTERNOON SHOULD BE IN THE 60'S
> ...


freeze????? hell no im not going then. im gonna stay in warm san anto :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:04 PM~16923346
> *freeze????? hell no im not going then. im gonna stay in warm san anto :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ..WHERES DELIVERY GUY WHEN YOU NEED HIM :rofl:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16922758
> *Majestics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Mar 17 2010, 01:42 PM~16917114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



READY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

tickets still 17.00?? what site?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 18 2010, 01:04 PM~16927823
> *tickets still 17.00?? what site?
> *



Levines store are selling them locally not sure on a site... go to the 97.9 the beat site im sure they have a link up for ticket purchases.







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

New Location for RollerZ Only Pre-Show VIP Party

Date: This Saturday March 20, 2010

Where: Encore Ultra Lounge (Lower Greenville)
5631 Sears Street (Off Greenville Ave.)
Dallas, Tx 75206

Doors open at 10pm to 2am
Ladies free all night 

For more info contact V.P. Flip 940.594.2846
Hosted by the Dallas Chapter


Kickin' off WEGO'S First Tour Stop 97.9 The Beat Custom Carshow


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup dallas looks like im making this show just got my truck running again doing some quick test hops n loading it on trailer see everyone in the hop pit


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It's going to be Cold for a minute on Sunday morning but it should rise to about 55-60 degrees with sunshine .

Stay warm :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Mar 18 2010, 03:55 PM~16929564
> *New Location for RollerZ Only Pre-Show VIP Party
> 
> Date: This Saturday March 20, 2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: were there!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16931517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  were there!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 18 2010, 06:18 PM~16930659
> *It's going to be Cold for a minute on Sunday morning but it should rise to about 55-60 degrees with sunshine .
> 
> Stay warm  :yes:
> *


temperature wont b too bad then as long as we dont get any snow we good to go


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, mrouija

:ninja: :sprint: :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's up? Ready for Sunday?



> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16932800
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, mrouija
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 18 2010, 09:23 PM~16932870
> *What's up?  Ready for Sunday?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2010, 04:47 PM~16908792
> *DAMN!!! YALL COULDNT WAIT TILL SATURDAY......
> *



hell no! hahahah I party Every Weekend! I know all the spots in Dallas!!! I know a lot of ppl. bwahaha  

*

TONIGHT 

MARCH 18, 2010

MALIBU
1915 GREENVILLE
DALLAS, TX 


DJ PM ON THE 1'S AND 2'S
ACCOMPLICE ON DA MIC

21 & UP TO SWALLOW
NO SOLID T'S

KEEP THE DRAMA @ HOME! 
NO GANG SIGNS

*


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

I hope the weather aint as shitty as the news is making it sound....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Mar 18 2010, 05:55 PM~16929564
> *<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>SEE YA THERE!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 19 2010, 08:33 AM~16935598
> *I hope the weather aint as shitty as the news is making it sound....
> *


That's a drag, but you know TX weather may end up being 80... Good luck to all those competing in the show...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A lot of people never received the pre-registration confirmation emails I sent (some ended up blocked as spam). Anyways, setup is still Saturday from 12pm to 4pm and Sunday from 3am to 9am. If you pre-registered, I suggest arriving before 7am (as space will end up filled for the show). 

Also, I highly recommend you check-in on Saturday (even if you don't bring your car in), this will get your registration squared away and make it faster to move-in on Sunday morning. 

Here is a list of who pre-registered...
FIRST NAME	CLUB	YEAR	MAKE/MODEL	COLOR
Corree	5 Star Boyz	1972	Lincoln Continental	Black
Jarvis	5 Star Boyz	1991	Chevy Caprice	Purple/White
Chris	972 Customs	1963	Chrysler Newport	Pearl White
Chris	972 Customs	2002	Chrysler Concorde	Blue
Adrian	Boulevard Aces	1965	Chevy Impala	White
Aiden	Boulevard Aces Red
Alana	Boulevard Aces Pedal Car	Silver/Pink/Purple
Bobby	Boulevard Aces	1956	Ford Customline	Mint Green
Janet	Boulevard Aces	2002	Ford Expedition	?
Jesse	Boulevard Aces	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Green
Jesse	Boulevard Aces	1953	Chevy Belair	Blue
Michael	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac Fleetwood	Black
Michael	Boulevard Aces	1984	Olds Cutlass	Sky Blue
Gerald	Brown Tech	2006	Dodge Charger	White
Jahzeel	Christology	2006	Ford F150	Black
Jesse	Christology	1986	Buick Regal	Blue
Cliff	Cowboys Life	2002	GMC Denali	Red
Eddie	Cowboys Life	1989	Chevy Caprice	Blue
Fernando	Cowboys Life	2004	Chevy Avalanche	White
Frank	Cowboys Life	2004	Infiniti G35	Blue
Jean	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy Silverado	Charcoal
Raymond	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy Tahoe	Gray
Raymond	Cowboys Life	1999	Chevy Suburban	Blue
Rudy	Cowboys Life	1982	Chevy C10	White
Valentin	Cowboys Life	2006	Ford Mustang	Yellow
Lonnel	Creative Evolution	1996	Lexus SC300	Red Pearl
Joe Dallas Area Classic Chevy	1957	Chevy Belair	White
David	Dallas Lowriders	1949	Chevy	White/Gold
Eric	Dallas Lowriders	1988	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2005	Chrysler 300	Blue/Green
Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2000	Lincoln Towncar	Black
Jay	Dallas Lowriders	1970	Chevy Monte Carlo	Gold
Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy Impala	Green
Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1939	Buick	Blue/Purple
Jr	Dallas Lowriders	2002	Chevy Avalanche	Red
Lil Jay	Dallas Lowriders Red
Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1986	Buick Regal	Green
Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy Impala	Red
Monica Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy Impala	White/Pink
Tommy	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy Corvair	White
Andres	Diamond City	2004	Ford F150	White
Andres	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln Towncar	Gold
Manny	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln Towncar	White
Manny	Diamond City	1999	Mercury Grand Marquis	Green
Corey	Distinctive Touch	1990	Honda Accord	Blue
Corey	Distinctive Touch	1984	Honda Prelude	Green
Terrell	Distinctive Touch	2000	Honda Civic	Red/Black
Alex	Down II Clown	1981	Olds Cutlass	White
Angel	Down II Clown Chrome
Brian	Down II Clown	1979	Chevy Monte Carlo	Orange
Bryan	Down II Clown	1991	Cadillac	Light Blue
Bryan	Down II Clown	1979	Chevy Monte Carlo	Brown
Chris	Down II Clown Chrome
David	Down II Clown Black
David	Down II Clown	1998	Chevy Tahoe	Blue
David	Down II Clown	1972	Olds Delta 88	Red
Jaime	Down II Clown	1995	Lincoln Towncar	
Jennifer	Down II Clown	2002	Lincoln LS	Purple
Jesse	Down II Clown	1984	Chevy Impala	White
Juanito	Down II Clown	1976	Chevy Monte Carlo	Green
Juanito	Down II Clown	1996	Lincoln Towncar	Red
Luis	Down II Clown	1999	Lincoln Towncar	Red
Peter	Down II Clown Chrome
T-Town	Down II Clown	1977	Olds Cutlass	Purple
Derrick	D-Rick DUB Click	2007	Chevy Avalanche	Orange
Jaime	D-Town Bombs	1947	Chevy Fleetmaster	Silver/Charcoal
Jose	D-Town Bombs	1953	Chevy Truck	Beige/White
Juan	D-Town Bombs	1951	Chevy Deluxe	Green
Daniel	D-Town Swagger	2005	Infinity (truck?)	Gray
Reno	D-Town Swagger	1996	Chevy 1500	Blue
Reno	D-Town Swagger	2000	GMC Yukon	Gray
Ricardo	D-Town Swagger	2003	Chevy Avalanche	Green
Ricardo	D-Town Swagger	1972	Chevy Monte Carlo	Silver
Jason	Endless Dreams	1991	Chevy Blazer	Blue
Jesse	Endless Dreams	1981	Chevy Monte Carlo	?
Roy	Endless Dreams	1980	Buick Regal	Grey
Carlos	Estilo	1987	Chevy El Camino	Gold
Chito	Estilo	1987	Chevy Blazer	Pearl White
Eric	Estilo	1993	Chevy Silverado	Blue
Erik	Estilo	1963	Chevy Impala	Brown
Jose	Estilo	1950	Chevy Pick-up	Blue
Jose	Estilo	1996	Mercury Marquis	Black/Silver
Marcus	Estilo	1986	Chevy 1500	Gray
Charles	Estrella Blue
Greg	Estrella 
Mundo	Familia	1999	Ford Ranger	White
Stephanie	Familia 
Frost	Frost Customs Green
Frost	Frost Customs	1991	Chevy 1500	Green
Frost	Frost Customs	1979	Ford T-Bird	Yellow
Douglas	Frosty 320	1998	Lincoln Towncar	White
Douglas	Frosty 320	1979	Chevy Van	Yellow
Douglass	Frosty 320	2002	Cadillac Deville	Brown
Alonso	Garlands Finest	2004	Chevy Silverado	Black
Chris	Garlands Finest	1995	Chevy Impala	Black
Humberto	Garlands Finest	2007	Dodge Charger	Black
Jose	Garlands Finest	1998	Chevy Truck	Gold
Andres	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Olds Cutlass	Beige
Armando	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Carlos	Ghetto Dreams	1987	Olds Cutlass	Orange
Dan	Ghetto Dreams	2000	Ford Expedition	Green
Daniel	Ghetto Dreams	1985	Chevy C10	Grey/Orange
David	Ghetto Dreams	1973	Chevy Impala	Purple
Fernalando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy Silverado	Maroon
Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1999	Lincoln Towncar	Root Beer
Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac Fleetwood	Black
Joel	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford Excursion	Black
Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy 1500	Blue/Grey
Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Dodge Magnum	Orange/Black
Marc	Ghetto Dreams	1979	GMC K5	Green/White
Matthew	Ghetto Dreams	1983	Buick Regal	Black
Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1966	Chevy Truck	Cowboy
Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1972	Chevy Truck	Burgandy
Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1964	Chevy Impala	Gray
Orlando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy Blazer	Red
Ruben	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy Truck	Blue
Shawn	Ghetto Dreams	1998	Ford Expedition	Powder Blue
Tony	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac Fleetwood	Black
Trod	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Cadillac Escalade	White
Victor Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford F150	Black
LeCalvin	Gorillas Only	2000	Chevy Impala	Blue
Nicholas	Gorillas Only	2008 Ford F150	Blue
Ryan	Gorillas Only	1990	Chevy Caprice	Black
Andre	Head Turnaz Lincoln	Black
Darrell	Head Turnaz	2005	Ford 500	Black
Dewayne	Head Turnaz	1998	Nissan Maxima	Cotton Candy
John	Head Turnaz	2003	Infiniti M45	White
Quinn	Head Turnaz	1997	Nissan Maxima	White
Raymond	Head Turnaz	1986	Olds Cutlass	Maroon/Gold
Shaun	Head Turnaz	1997	Buick Century	Green
Tron	Head Turnaz	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Black
Tyrone	Head Turnaz	1994	Lincoln Towncar	Yellow
Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1971	Chevy Caprice	Blue
Bernard	Insanity	1971	Chevy Impala	Black Cherry
Jose	Insanity	1999	Ford Mustang	Red
Jose	Insanity	2003	Ford Expedition	Burgandy
Richard	Insanity	1965	Chevy Impala	Blue
Thomas	Insanity	1992	Buick Roadmaster	Blue
Zach	Insanity	1992	Mercury Grand Marquis	Orange
Jimmy Intokablez	1965	Chevy Truck	Burgandy
Angel	Jokerz	1987	Olds Cutlass	Red
Daniel	Jokerz	1986	Buick Regal	Oriental Blue
Eduardo	Jokerz	1999	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Heriberto	Jokerz	2007	Chrysler 300	Magenta
Marc	Jokerz Purple
Miguel Angel	Jokerz	1984	GMC Sierra	Black/Burgandy
Miguel Angel	Jokerz	2001	Chevy Silverado	White
Moises	Jokerz	1999	Chevy Silverado	Maroon/Purple
Roy	Jokerz Blue/Black
Roy	Jokerz	1973	Chevy Impala	Purple
Sergio	Jokerz	2001	Chevy Silverado	Red
Sergio	Jokerz	2002	Cadillac Seville	Brown/Bronze
Michael King of the Streets	1979	Chevy El Camino	White
Tyrone	King of the Streets	2005	Cadillac CTS	Gray
Anthony	Kingz	2004	Cadillac Deville	
Brenda	Kingz	1992	Chevy Silverado	Pink/White
Eric	Kingz	2000	Ford Excursion	Red
Erika	Kingz	1998	Ford Expedition	Pink
Jaime	Kingz	1989	Chevy Silverado	Gray
Johnny	Kingz	1972	Chevy C10	
Noe	Kingz Peddle Car	
Noe	Kingz	1987	Olds Cutlass	Orange
Pamo	Kingz	1981	Chevy Monte Carlo	Orange
Pamo	Kingz	2005	Chevy Tahoe	Blue
Primo	Kingz	2008	Dodge Charger	Red
Primo	Kingz	2006	Ford F150	Red
Ben	Latin Kustoms	1963	Chevy Impala	Blue
E	Latin Kustoms	1964	Chevy Impala	Black
Hugo	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy Impala	Silver/Blue
Isaiah Latin Kustoms	1959	Chevy Impala	Light Green
Joe	Latin Kustoms	1961	Chevy Impala	Silver
JR	Latin Kustoms	1976	Chevy Impala	Cream
Mario	Latin Kustoms	1985	Ford	Black
Mike	Latin Kustoms	1994	Cadillac Fleetwood	Black
Robert	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy Impala	
Tony	Latin Kustoms	1953	Chevy Belair	Black
Mark	Legions Orange
Rene	Legions 
David Lo Lows	1964	Chevy Impala	Sky Blue
Juan	Lo-Lows	1988	Chevy Monte Carlo	White
Alberto	LookOut Boyz	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Black
Ethan	LookOut Boyz	1984	Olds Cutlass	Maroon
Ethan	LookOut Boyz	2007	Mercury Grand Marquis	Maroon
Lanny	LookOut Boyz	1980	Chevy El Camino	Blue/Green
Terrance	LookOut Boyz	1987	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Alex	Los Bajitos	1996	Chevy Blazer	Root Beer
Oscar	Los Bajitos	1975	Chevy Monte Carlo	Red
Adrian	Low 4 Life	2000	GMC Sierra	White/Blue
Alberto	Low 4 Life	1978	Olds Cutlass	Purple
Andrew	Low 4 Life	1970	Ford Fairlane	Brandywine
Brian	Low 4 Life	1979	Ford T-Bird	Red
Corey	Low 4 Life	1974	Chevy Truck	Gold/White
Gabe	Low 4 Life	1996	Chevy Impala	Green
Hector	Low 4 Life	1974	Chevy Impala	Pewter
Howard	Low 4 Life	1965	Chevy Impala	Red
Jerome	Low 4 Life	1994	GMC 1500	Green
Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2002	Chevy Monte Carlo	Black
Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2006	Ford F150	Pewter
Thomas	Low 4 Life	1971	Buick Skylard	White
Tommy	Low 4 Life	1977	Olds Cutlass	Black
Toyo & Lisa	Low 4 Life	1964	Chevy Impala	Root Beer
Cholo	Low Life C.C.	1984	Chevy Monte Carlo	
David	Low Life C.C.	1991	GMC	
Guachi	Low Life C.C.	1993	Cadillac Fleetwood	Red
Jimmy Low Life C.C.	1962	Chevy Impala	White
Miguez	Low Life C.C.	1987	Chevy Blazer	Black
Pedro Low Life C.C.	1979	Chevy Monte Carlo	Burgandy
Ray	Low Life C.C.	1992	Honda Accord	Orange
Tonya	Low Life C.C.	1994 Lincoln Towncar	Red
Victor	Low Life C.C.	1981	Cadi	Black
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe Candy Apple Red
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe Orange
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Olds Cutlass	Blue
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1975	Chevy Caprice	Brandywine
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1988	Chevy Caprice	Brown
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Buick Regal	Orange
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Hummer H2	Red
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2009	Ford F250	Black
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Cadillac Escalade	Pink/Red
Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1998	Ford Expedition	Red
Alberto	Majestics	1979	Lincoln Mark V	?
Darius	Majestics	1993	Cadillac Fleetwood	Red
David	Majestics	1978	Chevy Monte Carlo	Yellow
Fidel	Majestics	2001	Lincoln Towncar	Silver/Black
J	Majestics	1993	Buick Roadmaster	Black
Jessie	Majestics	1990	Lincoln Towncar	Gold
Michael	Majestics	1976	Chevy Impala	Brown
Ricky	Majestics	1964	Chevy Impala	Black
Tony	Majestics	1964	Chevy Impala	White
Edgar	Mellow Kings	1999	Ford F150	Black
Michael	Mellow Kings	1954	Chevy Belair	Green
Jayson	Midwest Customs	2008	Dodge Charger	Green
Isaac	Oak Cliff Orange
Robert	Oak Cliff	1965	Chevy Impala	Green
Rudy	Oak Cliff	1950's	Chevy Belair	Red/White
Sergio	Oak Cliff	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Red
Vincent	Oak Cliff	1978	Rolls Royce	Blue
Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	2009	Spyder	Black
Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	1989	Chevy Caprice	Black
Barbie	Ole Skool Ryderz	1998	Ford Mustang	Pink
Dawud	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Olds Cutlass	Orange
Derrick	Ole Skool Ryderz	1977	Olds Cutlass	Red
Dustin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1980	Chevy Malibu	Black
Gary	Ole Skool Ryderz	2000	Chevy Tahoe	Green
Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1971	Olds Cutlass	Blue
Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Olds Cutlass	Orange/Black
Javier	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy Caprice	Black
Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	2004	Kawasaki	Black
Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy Chevelle	Black
Marin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1960	Chevy Impala	
Steven	Ole Skool Ryderz	1971	Olds Cutlass	Green
Alex	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy Suburban	Silver/White
Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy Truck	Red
Javier	Phaylanx	1984	Chevy Truck	Orange
Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy S10	Blue
Joe	Phaylanx	1989	Chevy Suburban	Chameleon
Joe	Phaylanx	1973	Chevy Caprice	Chameleon
Joe	Phaylanx	1965	Chevy Impala	Blue
Joe Phaylanx	1999	Chevy Van	Two-Tone
Joseph	Phaylanx Blue
Lupillo	Phaylanx	2007	Chevy Truck	White
Pearl	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy Impala	Chameleon
Yasmin	Phaylanx Purple
Aaron	Premier Audio	1998	Dodge Dakota	Green
David	Premier Audio	2006	Ford Crown Vic	Blue
Eddie	Premier Audio	1995	Buick Roadmaster	Red
Junior	Premier Audio	1995	Ford F150	
Luis	Premier Audio	1968	Charger	Orange
Mike	Premier Audio	1986	Chevy 1500	Black
Ted Darren	Premier Audio	2002	Ford Mustang	Black/Gray
Beto	Presidentez	2005	Chrysler 300	Red
Bryant	Presidentez	2000	Cadillac Deville	Burple
Hugo	Presidentez	1997	Ford Crown Vic	Green
Jorge	Presidentez	2002	Ford Crown Vic	White
Adolfo Rollerz Only Red
Aleah	Rollerz Only Pocket Rocket	Pink
Alejandro	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac Fleetwood	Red
Chris	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy Monte Carlo	White
Eazy	Rollerz Only Pedal Car	Red
Edgar	Rollerz Only	1978	Lincoln Continental	Silver
Jaime	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac Fleetwood	Green
Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1948	Chevy	Fuschia
Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy Monte Carlo	Green
Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1952	Chevy Deluxe	Pink
Jose	Rollerz Only	2000	Lincoln Towncar	Pearl White
Luis	Rollerz Only	1976	Chevy Monte Carlo	Orange
Patrick	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac Fleetwood	Brandywine
Phillip	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy Monte Carlo	Gold
Raul	Rollerz Only Trike	
Richard	Rollerz Only	1978 Chevy Monte Carlo	Green
Roccy	Rollerz Only	1992	Cadillac Fleetwood	Blue
Saynee	Rollerz Only Pedal Car	White/Pink
Vana	Rollerz Only	1985	Buick Regal	Magenta
Vicente	Rollerz Only	1975	Chevy Caprice	Black
Victor	Rollerz Only	1965	Chevy Impala	Blue
Herchell	Signature	1967	Chevy Impala	Fawn
Nicole	Signature	1966	Chevy Impala	White
Terrence	Signature	1963	Chevy Impala	Evergreen Frost
Anthony	Simply Stunnin	2006	Chevy Monte Carlo	
Diana	Simply Stunnin	2007	Dodge Magnum	
Edward	Simply Stunnin	2007	Ford F150	
Fausto	Simply Stunnin	1999	Chrysler 300M	
Jesus	Simply Stunnin	2003	Ford Expedition	
Juan	Simply Stunnin	2007	Chrysler 300	
Julio	Simply Stunnin	2007	Ford Super Crew	
Paul & Griselda	Simply Stunnin	2009	Dodge Journey?	
Pedro Simply Stunnin	1994	Chevy Silverado	
Santiago	Simply Stunnin	2007	Chrysler 300	
Victor	Simply Stunnin	2002	Mazda Protégé	
Zulma	Simply Stunnin	2008	Chrysler 300	
Derrick	Slab City	1990	Chevy Captice	Tan
Gerald	Slab City	1995	Chevy Impala	Maroon
Joe	Slab City	1978	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Marcus	Slab City	1978	Chevy Silverado	Blue
Maurice Slab City	1996	Chevy Impala	Black
Rufus	Slab City	1975	Chevy Impala	Blue
Darrell	Slab Kingz	1984	Olds Delta 88	Green
Loc-D	Slab Kingz	1985	Chevy Caprice	Orange
Roozie	Straight Clownin	2006	Suzuki Trail Blazer	Orange
Roozie	Straight Clownin	1973	Mercury Monterrey	Green
Roozie	Straight Clownin	2003	Hummer H2	Maroon
Roozie	Straight Clownin	1980	Chevy Monte Carlo	Orange
Abraham	Strictly Ridaz	1985	Chevy Caprice	Blue
Michael	Strictly Ridaz	1995	Lincoln Towncar	Beige
Adrian	Sweet Dreams	2007	Lincoln Mark LT Truck	Silver
David	Team Street Breed	2001	Chevy Tahoe	Black w/pearl
David	Team Street Breed	1967	Chevy Chevelle	Black w/flames
Bidal	Texas Raised	2003	Dodge Truck	Blue/Silver
Bidal	Texas Raised	1996	Chevy Impala	Red
Andre	Thee Artistics 
Sam	Torres Empire	1966	Chevy Impala	
Sam	Torres Empire	2002 Chevy Truck	
Sam	Torres Empire	1991	Acura NSX	
Sam	Torres Empire	1990	GMC Truck	
Sam	Torres Empire	2007	Chevy Suburban	
Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy Impala	
Sam Torres Empire	1993	Cadillac	
Sam Torres Empire	1960	El Camino	
Sam Torres Empire	2004	Escalade	
Sam Torres Empire	1993	Honda Civic	
Enrique UCE	1987	Buick Regal	Black
Enrique UCE	1981	Chevy Monte Carlo	Red
Joe	UCE	1997	Lincoln Towncar	White
Joe	UCE	1985	Buick Regal	Gold
Jorge	UCE	1983	Cadillac	Brandywine
Marcus	UCE	2000	Lincoln Towncar	Purple
Conley	Unique Corvettes of DFW	2008	Chevy Corvette	Blue
Daniel	Unlimited Orange/Red
Daniel	Unlimited Orange
Daniel	Unlimited	1981	Buick Regal	White
Omar	Unlimited	2004	Subaru WRX	Silver
Omar	Unlimited	2004	Ford Mustang	Silver
Robert	Veteranos	1937	Chevy Deluxe	Maroon
Ruben	Veteranos	1937	Plymouth Sedan	Black
Victor	Veteranos	1949	Chevy Truck	White
Daphine	Westside	1956	Chevy Belair	Turquoise
Ramiro	Westside	1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	White
Tony	Westside	1978	Cadillac	Blue
Fat	World Class	1977	Old Brown
Adrian 2006	Nissan Armada	Grey
Alfredo 2008	Chevy Silverado	Blue
Andrew 1995	Chevy Impala	Cherry Black
Anthony 2010	Chevy Camaro	Silver
Anthony 1964	Chevy Impala	Blue
Anthony 2002	BMW 745i	Red
Carlton 1970	Caddy Coupe	Blue
Chino 2000	Mitsubishi Galant	Red
Chris 2005	Cadillac CTS	Black
Chris 2007	Chevy Silverado	Red
David 2004	Chevy Corvette	Black
Ernest Teal/Purple
Frank 1968	Chevy Camaro	Green
Frank 1985	Chevy El Camino	White
Gerard 1997	Chevy Caprice	Blue
Greggory 1986	Chevy Monte Carlo	Lime Gold
James 2008	Can Am Spyder	Red/Black
John 1995	Jeep Cherokee	Blue
Joseph 1965	Chevy Malibu	Brandywine
Jovanni 1985	Buick Regal	Silver
Katie 1998	Lincoln Towncar	Lambogreen
Katie 2005	Chrysler 300	Black
Luis 1975	Chevy Impala	Planet?
Mike 2007	Chevy Avalanche	Black
Nestor 1993	Honda Civic	Blue
Oscar 1993	Ford Escort	Blue
Paco 1972	Chevy Caprice	Brown
Paul 2000	Chevy 1500	White
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Pro1Auto 
Ramona 1973	Chevy Monte Carlo	Blue
Ricardo 1972	Chevy C-10	Pearl White
Richard 1988	Chevy Caprice	Red
Robert 2003	Hummer H2	Black
Robert 2005	Scion Xb	Navy Blue
Ruben 1963	Chevy Impala	Sky Blue
Ruth 1987	Olds Cutlass	Green
Trinidad Green
Victor 1969	Chevy Impala	Red


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

question...what if an entry doesn't make it...it's a bike...what's the band situation....and is pre reged


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16936533
> *A lot of people never received the pre-registration confirmation emails I sent (some ended up blocked as spam).  Anyways, setup is still Saturday from 12pm to 4pm and Sunday from 3am to 9am.  If you pre-registered, I suggest arriving before 7am (as space will end up filled for the show).
> 
> Also, I highly recommend you check-in on Saturday (even if you don't bring your car in), this will get your registration squared away and make it faster to move-in on Sunday morning.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16923314
> *THERES ALWAYS ANOTHER SHOW...
> *


* Nope, not for a while. I already started the tear down on the truck. * 
* But I got a big body to play with while I do that. * :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Man I wish I could have made the entry list.  I'll see y'all soon enough though.  *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Saturday
Rain and thunderstorms in the morning...then a slight chance of rain in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the mid 40s. West winds 15 to 20 mph becoming northwest 20 to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind gusts up to 40 mph are possible. Chance of rain near 100 percent.
» ZIP Code Detail 
Saturday Night
Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Windy...colder. Very light snow accumulations possible on grass and elevated surfaces. Lows in the lower 30s. Northwest winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts to around 40 mph. Wind chill readings as low as 18 to 23. 
Sunday
Cloudy. A 20 percent chance of snow in the morning. Windy. Highs in the mid 40s. Northwest winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts to around 40 mph. Wind chill readings as low as 18 to 23 in the morning. 
» ZIP Code Detail 
Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy in the evening then clearing. Lows in the lower 30s. Northwest winds 15 to 20 mph decreasing to 10 to 15 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph. 

whos stil going to leave cars and bikes outside? :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

We will after a 18 hr drive we showing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16939023
> *Saturday
> Rain and thunderstorms in the morning...then a slight chance of rain in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the mid 40s. West winds 15 to 20 mph becoming northwest 20 to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind gusts up to 40 mph are possible. Chance of rain near 100 percent.
> » ZIP Code Detail
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dammmmnnn....even Jack Frost is goin' to the show...


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Dankie u takein the biscayne with the bowlin ball paint?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Mar 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16939150
> *Dankie u takein the biscayne with the bowlin ball paint?
> *


WOOOOOOO!!!! ***** I TAKE WHAT I WANNA TAKE!! I MIGHT TAKE YOUR CAR *****!!  I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT THE LIST TO SEE WHOS IM GONNA TAKE!! WOOOOOO!!! YOULL KNOW ME WHEN YOU SEE ME THOUGH!! IM GONNA BE HIGH SIDIN.. LIMO RIDIN... NATURE WALKIN!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 19 2010, 02:57 PM~16939078
> *We will after a 18 hr drive we showing
> *


What up John how's it going uso u made the trip


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, DALLAS-G

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16940007
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, DALLAS-G
> 
> ...


what's up Homie...too bad your not gonna make it... we will c u next time..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Low-life oklas just hit the freeway on the way to big D see y'all soon


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup droptop tha ***** dankie be trippin huh


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

que onda ernest


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16939023
> *Saturday
> Rain and thunderstorms in the morning...then a slight chance of rain in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the mid 40s. West winds 15 to 20 mph becoming northwest 20 to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind gusts up to 40 mph are possible. Chance of rain near 100 percent.
> » ZIP Code Detail
> ...



Frogs love the cool weather :0


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2010, 08:14 PM~16941582
> *wassup droptop tha ***** dankie be trippin huh
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:   :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BOOM75217.., low4life68lac


:wave:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

how much to get in the front door?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

will be there rain or shine


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

getting ready to go to meet up with everyone and go to dallas


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 20 2010, 02:34 AM~16943579
> *how much to get in the front door?
> *


$25 @ the door
preSale at Levines are $17

www.thebeatdfw.com has all the details.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Mar 19 2010, 06:24 PM~16939695
> *What up John how's it going uso u made the trip
> *


Yeah we brought some Midwest rides and weather


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

:angry: <------- The weather......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 02:48 PM~16939023
> *Saturday
> Rain and thunderstorms in the morning...then a slight chance of rain in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the mid 40s. West winds 15 to 20 mph becoming northwest 20 to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind gusts up to 40 mph are possible. Chance of rain near 100 percent.
> » ZIP Code Detail
> ...


dang we going to be out there freezing our BALLS off. But the flakes are going to look nice............ :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna be alot of bad weather there. bring warm clothes :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16945096
> *gonna be alot of bad weather there. bring warm clothes  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

It's cold ass hell ... Lots of nice rides already here...


See you all at the show!!!







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

need move in pic's


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 20 2010, 10:38 AM~16945216
> *need move in pic's
> *


just go to the show and you wont need pics :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2010, 10:40 AM~16945224
> *just go to the show and you wont need pics :0
> *




x2


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Cant wait til tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 20 2010, 11:38 AM~16945216
> *need move in pic's
> *


 IN FNG MCALLEN TX AT A WEDDING or else i would be there :tears:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 20 2010, 11:41 AM~16945554
> *IN FNG MCALLEN TX AT A WEDDING or else i would be there :tears:
> *


SHIT FUCK THAT PRIORITIES FIRST CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm here now, to cold to get out da truck! :happysad: but it's looks ok so far, a couple of rides


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

finally got to the marriott. be there in the morning freezing like a muthafucka


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Get there EARLY tomorrow...even if it's cold. The fire marshal plans on closing the gates at 9 (even if you are waiting in line). So, get there at 3am, when the gates open so we can make sure we get you in....


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE @ DA FUKIN SHOW COLD ASS HEELLL BUTT WE STILL HERE REPRESENTIN DA 405


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2010, 03:59 PM~16946811
> *Get there EARLY tomorrow...even if it's cold.  The fire marshal plans on closing the gates at 9 (even if you are waiting in line).  So, get there at 3am, when the gates open so we can make sure we get you in....
> *


 :0


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

What time is the hop gonna start?


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

I DONT THINK THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP TOOO MANY FUKIN FRIIIIO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> What time is the hop gonna start?
> [/quote
> MAN ITS SO COLD OUT THERE ...PUMPS WONT BE WORKIN RIGHT ..... :angry: I HATE THIS DAMN WEATHER I WAS OUT THERE FREEZEIN MY BALLZ OFF


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i sure hope they dnt cancel the hop, i went thru hell gettin the car ready :happysad:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 06:15 PM~16947610
> *i sure hope they dnt  cancel the hop, i went thru hell  gettin the car ready :happysad:
> *


  all i know is that i wont go if it's too cold :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 20 2010, 06:17 PM~16947621
> * all i know is that i wont go if it's too cold :happysad:
> *


lol, un cafecito :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

NOW ITS SNOWING... DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 06:21 PM~16947640
> *lol, un cafecito :biggrin:
> *


i'm sick guey i cant be on the cold for too long or i'll get worse :happysad:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

I just got my car home from da int. shop, we workin on my transmission rite now, as soon we done we rollin out, see ya there.....


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 20 2010, 06:22 PM~16947653
> *i'm sick guey i cant be on the cold for too long or i'll get worse :happysad:
> *


DRINK SOME THERAFLU AND BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!! ..... SQUARE!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

it is cold......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

hopefully it *won't be* too cold or snowing when we roll in


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Man,I took my truck but I didn't clean it,it was too damm cold...like a mugg...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

It is snowin. I still have to clean my car


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think DALLAS is the only city that will have a car show in the fuCKIN snow................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16948356
> *I think DALLAS is the only city that will have a car show in the fuCKIN snow................</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol! :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, geovela86, *Cut N 3's*, thepumpkinking, FajitasOnGRill956, Grimaldo, *96_impalass*
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 20 2010, 03:28 PM~16946665
> *finally got to the marriott. be there in the morning freezing like a muthafucka
> *


where you at? im in mesquite


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 20 2010, 07:21 PM~16947645
> *NOW ITS SNOWING... DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit was coming down sideways. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 20 2010, 06:22 PM~16947653
> *i'm sick guey i cant be on the cold for too long or i'll get worse :happysad:
> *


i hear you, shh, i get sick quick too, damn hope it wont be so bad


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Got damm Texas weather,next week says freaking hot and 70....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16948471
> *i hear you, shh, i get sick quick too, damn hope it wont be so bad
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:26 PM~16948551
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 08:26 PM~16948551
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats the deal homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mrchavez, jett06,* 713Lowriderboy*, Mr.Ortiz, SEISKUATRO,SS, frm80

:uh: 
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:28 PM~16948576
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez, jett06, 713Lowriderboy, Mr.Ortiz, SEISKUATRO,SS, frm80
> 
> ...



SEE YOU TOMORROW!   (no ****)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16948567
> *:uh:
> *


sir, u need to go sleep, im taking off at 5am with or without passengers :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 08:28 PM~16948574
> *whats the deal homie
> *


you got that husky rollin with you yall up there already


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

we up in dtown already




:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 08:28 PM~16948576
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: mrchavez, jett06, 713Lowriderboy, Mr.Ortiz, SEISKUATRO,SS, frm80
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16948588
> *sir, u need to go sleep, im taking off at 5am with or without passengers :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you too! you driving & it's a long way!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

my bad to late


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16948594
> *we up in dtown already
> :cheesy:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2010, 08:30 PM~16948599
> *:uh:  you too! you driving & it's a long way!
> *


and that wind be blowing hard so yall be carefull


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 08:29 PM~16948590
> *you  got  that  husky  rollin  with you  yall  up  there  already
> *


husky :roflmao: :roflmao: , yeah, we should had been at there already, but houston bad very bad weather slowed us down till tomorrow


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16948590
> *you  got  that  husky  rollin  with you  yall  up  there  already
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: THIS IS HOW WE GONNA STAY WARM.........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin: OR OUT SIDE!!!LOL!! GONNA BE A WEGO SHOW TO REMEMBER! FREEZING LIKE A MOFO!!! :biggrin: REAL RIDERS RAIN, SLEET, OR SNOW!!!LOL


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 20 2010, 08:33 PM~16948627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why 3? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 20 2010, 08:37 PM~16948663
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin: OR OUT SIDE!!!LOL!! GONNA BE A WEGO SHOW TO REMEMBER! FREEZING LIKE A MOFO!!! :biggrin:  REAL RIDERS RAIN, SLEET, OR SNOW!!!LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 10:39 PM~16948682
> *why  3? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: mrchavez, 1bad-azz cadi, *sic713,* 713Lowriderboy, kiki, RIDINDRTY64, DALLAS-G, Mr.Ortiz, frm80

:wow: :wow: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whos drinking on few?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

if yall see me 


holla at me





Lac of sleep will be on display :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 20 2010, 08:56 PM~16948863
> *if yall see me
> holla at me
> Lac of sleep will be on display :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 20 2010, 08:41 PM~16948704
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: mrchavez, 1bad-azz cadi, sic713, 713Lowriderboy, kiki, RIDINDRTY64, DALLAS-G, Mr.Ortiz, frm80
> 
> ...


was gunna ride out sunday..
but ummm.. id rather stay home where its warm


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2010, 09:01 PM~16948901
> *was gunna ride out sunday..
> but ummm.. id rather stay home where its warm
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 20 2010, 09:26 PM~16948540
> *Got damm Texas weather,next week says freaking hot and 70....
> *


yep, always does this shit. yesterday it was 73 degrees :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

well time to log off and hit that hiway... dallas here i come ...see you riders out there.... oh and stay warm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FPEREZII, HMART1970, Loco 61, turri 67, *travieso1u*

What's good Cruz, are y'all going to the show?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 20 2010, 09:36 PM~16949222
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FPEREZII, HMART1970, Loco 61, turri 67, WHATS GOING ON HOMIE!ME JUST CHILLEN TRYN TO STAY WARM  *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Its cold-n-a-muthafucka here in d-town


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*THIS SHOULD BE THE FIRST ANNUAL SHOW IN DA SNOW 


LOL!*


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 20 2010, 08:37 PM~16948663
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN DA HOUSE!!! :biggrin: OR OUT SIDE!!!LOL!! GONNA BE A WEGO SHOW TO REMEMBER! FREEZING LIKE A MOFO!!! :biggrin:  REAL RIDERS RAIN, SLEET, OR SNOW!!!LOL
> *


BEST OF BELIEVE IT RAIN, SNOW ,HOT, COLD IM ROLLING


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16948471
> *i hear you, shh, i get sick quick too, damn hope it wont be so bad
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ ONLY IN DTOWN READY TO SHOW,,FROGGY STYLE



EVERYONE ON THE ROAD HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 20 2010, 11:06 PM~16949445
> *THIS SHOULD BE THE FIRST ANNUAL SHOW IN DA SNOW
> LOL!
> 
> ...


I'll be think'n of you all.. I'll have a Corona for everyone tomorrow, I'm getting a cabana on Waikiki beach tomorrow..


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT NOW....MAN UP AND LETS RIDE....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

On my way back to the show to drop off our last car!!!! GO HARD or GO HOME - Rain, Sleet or Sno...



SSTTT






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

ready to roll out of Houston in a couple of hours, hope we dont run into any rain or snow


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Already snowing 713lowriderboy


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2010, 01:56 AM~16950536
> *ready to roll out of Houston in a couple of hours, hope we dont run into any rain or snow
> *


it is snowing real good some overpasses shut down about 4 inches so far


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Mar 21 2010, 03:12 AM~16950593
> *it is snowing real good some overpasses shut down about 4 inches so far
> *


 :0 hope I-45 isnt shut down on the way to the show!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79bonnieon3_@Mar 21 2010, 03:11 AM~16950586
> *Already snowing 713lowriderboy
> *


 :0 Thanks for the info bro :thumbsup: it's hard to function on only a few hours of sleep


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

gonna take a nap then roll out.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

Fuck this snow


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Think we might be frozen in at the hotel


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 21 2010, 03:20 AM~16950719
> *Fuck this snow
> *


SnOWNED


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Gettin ready to go to the show


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

It's fun here


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

just got back looks like there is a quite bit of cars


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I'm not going 





Got tooo much gas to siphon and I'm not risking an accident with my girl and baby in the car




See yall at the next show


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

hno:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

they were trying to charge me $12 to get in the gate, like im this early to go to the car show. This was 15 minutes ago


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 02:46 AM~16950750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

what up ramo68


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 02:46 AM~16950750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

So is it cancelled?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 02:46 AM~16950750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 02:46 AM~16950750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit the 64 still looks good in the snow :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is what I read on the Radio Station Website Just Now! TheBeatDFW.com if you want to check it out yourself its on the Home Page!
 :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears:


*Due to unpredictable weather and elements beyond our control, The 979 The Beat Custom Car Show has been cancelled. For your safety, please do not attempt to attend the Car Show this afternoon as it is entirely cancelled and all entry will be denied. Again, these measures have been implemented for everyone’s safety. Please stay tuned for details and please contact The Beat Studios for further assistance — 214 787 1979

Sincerely,

The Beat Staff *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 06:34 AM~16951165
> *So is it cancelled?
> *


dont know but the wind chill is around 28 to 30 F is a little too cold


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

son of a bish


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 07:01 AM~16951296
> *This is what I read on the Radio Station Website Just Now! TheBeatDFW.com if you want to check it out yourself its on the Home Page!
> :thumbsdown: :tears:  :tears: :tears:
> Due to unpredictable weather and elements beyond our control, The 979 The Beat Custom Car Show has been cancelled. For your safety, please do not attempt to attend the Car Show this afternoon as it is entirely cancelled and all entry will be denied. Again, these measures have been implemented for everyone’s safety. Please stay tuned for details and please contact The Beat Studios for further assistance — 214 787 1979
> ...


DAAMNNN MAN THATS PRETTY MESSED UP BUT IS FREEZEN :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

just checked it out, show has been cancelled. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 08:34 AM~16951165
> *So is it cancelled?
> *


Yep...read for yourself on their website

http://thebeatdfw.com/the-dfw/jpwilliams/a...w-is-cancelled/


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

damn that sucks :angry:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

If the Car Show has been cancelled.Why cancelled the hop somebody should set something up the For later on today...Don't you think...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 07:01 AM~16951296
> *This is what I read on the Radio Station Website Just Now! TheBeatDFW.com if you want to check it out yourself its on the Home Page!
> :thumbsdown: :tears:  :tears: :tears:
> Due to unpredictable weather and elements beyond our control, The 979 The Beat Custom Car Show has been cancelled. For your safety, please do not attempt to attend the Car Show this afternoon as it is entirely cancelled and all entry will be denied. Again, these measures have been implemented for everyone’s safety. Please stay tuned for details and please contact The Beat Studios for further assistance — 214 787 1979
> ...


damn an the homies drove all the way from michigan and ohio to attend :uh: well most importantly have a safe trip back home fellas . no need to rush and take chances


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>
But again everyone, the radio station has just canceled the show, we deeply apologize for this...thanks


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)

damn this sux ass :thumbsdown: so where or what is everybody gonna do? :dunno:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 thats a good idea, hop later on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

damn lil homies yall be safe on them roads its crazy when a big city gets snow :angel: :angel:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 21 2010, 03:27 AM~16950809
> *just got back from the show whos all hopping :uh:
> *


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

That sucks for ppl that came from out of town for this show


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

iz it bad in dallas cuz we in oklahoma and tha snow melting away :biggrin: 
nw we dnt knw wat to do and we waz abt to head out


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SHOW CANCELED


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO IS GO PICK THE RIDES UP...


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)

THIS WEATHER HAS BEEN FORCASTED SINCE LAST WEEK BUT THEY DECIDE TO CANCEL AT THA LAST MINUTE PRETTY FUCKED UP FOR THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN.......


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHEN DO WE COLLECT....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 21 2010, 07:29 AM~16951404
> *WHEN DO WE COLLECT....
> *


at what time do we pick up the rides


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Mar 21 2010, 07:31 AM~16951407
> *at what time do we pick up the rides
> *


NOBODY KNOWS ANSWERS


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ON THE WAY UP THERE RIGHT NOW.....ILL UPDATE YALL IN A LIL BIT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 21 2010, 07:36 AM~16951416
> *ON THE WAY UP THERE RIGHT NOW.....ILL UPDATE YALL IN A LIL BIT
> *


alright man just` DONT GET INTO TROUBLE


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)

WHY NOT PUSH THE SHOW TILL THIS AFTERNOON LIKE AROUND 3 GIVE THE WEATHER ENOUGH TIME TO CLEAR UP AND IF ITS STILL TO DANGEROUS THEN CANCELL BUT AT LEAST WE TRIED TO MAKE SOMETHING OUT OF IT.....IM JUST MAD AT MOTHER NATURE I GUESS..LOL...I WORK SUNDAYS SO IT WAS REALLY HARD GETTING THIS SUNDAY OFF FOR THA SHOW....


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Mar 21 2010, 07:31 AM~16951407
> *at what time do we pick up the rides
> *



u can get them now


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

damn....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm calling shenanigans on mother mature.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

damm thats fucked up for the people that came from out of town


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: project 79, ramo68, duceoutdaroof, elpayaso, MiKLO, lolows, Drastic65, caprice76, WestTexas_lowlow, phatcity214, frm80, DTOWNRYDA, Bobby G., lowrydr_mike, MAJESTIX, droptopt-bird
:happysad:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Next week-end .......??????


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 07:57 AM~16951493
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: project 79, ramo68, duceoutdaroof, elpayaso, MiKLO, lolows, Drastic65, caprice76, WestTexas_lowlow, phatcity214, frm80, DTOWNRYDA, Bobby G., lowrydr_mike, MAJESTIX, droptopt-bird
> :happysad:
> *


REAL SWAGGA
I S GOIN TO BE OK MAIN










YOUTOO DROP TOP T BIRD










WE WILL GO NEXT TIME DONT WORRY BRODAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

glad i never left the house last night to head to d-town.......

everyone be safe....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms+Mar 21 2010, 09:13 AM~16951338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When and Where?

:dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 21 2010, 03:27 AM~16950809
> *just got back whoss hoppin man  who and where
> *


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 21 2010, 12:32 AM~16950418
> *On my way back to the show to drop off our last car!!!! GO HARD or GO HOME - Rain, Sleet or Sno...
> SSTTT
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


to bad 97.9 dont think like that :angry:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Mar 21 2010, 08:03 AM~16951510
> *REAL SWAGGA
> I S GOIN TO BE OK MAIN
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 09:06 AM~16951526
> *to bad 97.9 dont think like that  :angry:
> *


Or they Don't have a Back up Plan! :thumbsdown: :tears: :twak:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wut happen to rain or shine....I guess not everything in between. Wuts up Payroll.
Fuc it...I havin a feeling their still gonna be a sho, maybe not tha one everybody was thinkin. :dunno:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

YALL LET ME KNOW WHERE THE HOP IS GOING TO BE IF THERE IS ONE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:08 AM~16951536
> *Or they Don't have a Back up Plan!  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :twak:
> *


of course waffle house :0 :biggrin: car show inside ,while having breakfast :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 08:11 AM~16951549
> *YALL LET ME KNOW WHERE THE HOP IS GOING TO BE IF THERE IS ONE LATER  :biggrin:
> *


are you hopping?


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:08 AM~16951536
> *Or they Don't have a Back up Plan!  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :twak:
> *


THERE BACK UP PLAN :ugh: :run: :sprint: LOL


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 09:13 AM~16951559
> *THERE BACK UP PLAN  :ugh:  :run:  :sprint:  LOL
> *


Yeah X2! And with Our Money!!!  :uh: :angry:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 08:12 AM~16951555
> *are you hopping?
> *


NOT YET :thumbsdown: :x: EASTER


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16951572
> *NOT YET  :thumbsdown:  :x: EASTER
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

We normally hit Kiest Park on Sundays. Anyone else down for that around 3pm???


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16951568
> *Yeah X2! And with Our Money!!!   :uh:  :angry:
> *


YEA I KNOW THAT SUCKS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@Mar 21 2010, 09:28 AM~16951400
> *THIS WEATHER HAS BEEN FORCASTED SINCE LAST WEEK BUT THEY DECIDE TO CANCEL AT THA LAST MINUTE PRETTY FUCKED UP FOR THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN.......
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 08:17 AM~16951575
> *We normally hit Kiest Park on Sundays. Anyone else down for that around 3pm???
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 08:17 AM~16951575
> *We normally hit Kiest Park on Sundays. Anyone else down for that around 3pm???
> *


*TTT I WILL BE THERE LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN LIKE REAL RIDERS 3PM KIEST PARK SPREAD THE WORD !!!!*
:biggrin: :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 09:17 AM~16951575
> *We normally hit Kiest Park on Sundays. Anyone else down for that around 3pm???
> *


Would anybody Try to Hop? I would like to see some kinda Hoppin if Im Going to Freeze my Ass Off! Lol :happysad:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JTEZZY!!!!, WASSUP NIKKA!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 08:23 AM~16951594
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>TTT!!!!*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:23 AM~16951599
> *Would anybody Try to Hop? I would like to see some kinda Hoppin if Im Going to Freeze my Ass Off! Lol  :happysad:
> *


there is noone out there hopping cause the fluid turns into honey for being so cold


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 10:23 AM~16951594
> *TTT I WILL BE THERE LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN LIKE REAL RIDERS 3PM KIEST PARK SPREAD THE WORD !!!!
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


That's what I'm talking about. Car Show or not, my car will be on the street today tomorrow and everyday.

I'll be there Big G!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 AM~16951617
> *That's what I'm talking about. Car Show or not, my car will be on the street today tomorrow and everyday.
> 
> I'll be there Big G!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 08:27 AM~16951617
> *That's what I'm talking about. Car Show or not, my car will be on the street today tomorrow and everyday.
> 
> I'll be there Big G!
> *


*ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 AM~16951617
> *That's what I'm talking about. Car Show or not, my car will be on the street today tomorrow and everyday.
> 
> I'll be there Big G!
> *


41 degrees at 3pm...too cold for some.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 10:29 AM~16951624
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Este vato...Big G is a roller!!! Keep it real Homie!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 21 2010, 08:29 AM~16951622
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON!!! :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 08:30 AM~16951634
> *Este vato...Big G is a roller!!! Keep it real Homie!!!
> *


VAMOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

STILL TIME TO LOAD UP THE GRILLS!!!! AND GET CARNE!!! :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Well at Least they Are gunna Reschedule or* _Refund_ *if you not feel can make the Postponed Show!*  


Due to unpredictable weather and elements beyond our control, The 979 The Beat Custom Car Show has been postponed. For your safety, please do not attempt to attend the Car Show this afternoon as it is postponed for a later date and all entry will be denied. Again, these measures have been implemented for everyone’s safety. All tickets holders are strongly encouraged to hold on to their passes as The Beat will announce a rescheduled Car Show date shortly. If you really feel as though you are not going to attend the future date, you may obtain a refund. We will announce refund details shortly, and you will need your original ticket and payment information to complete this transaction. Please stay tuned for more details and please contact The Beat Studios for further assistance — 214 787 1979

Sincerely,

The Beat Staff


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i dont think there is a grill big enough to have everyone warm  :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Some one walking by Snoops bus heard..... "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"...... They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 08:35 AM~16951656
> *i dont think there is a grill big enough to have everyone warm   :biggrin:
> *


ILL HAVE ONE FOR ME!!!LOL YOU CAN COME BY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 08:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAKA FLAKA STILL PERFORMING AT 3PM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 08:35 AM~16951656
> *i dont think there is a grill big enough to have everyone warm   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 10:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:35 AM~16951654
> *Well at Least they Are gunna Reschedule or Refund if you not feel can make the Postponed Show!
> Due to unpredictable weather and elements beyond our control, The 979 The Beat Custom Car Show has been postponed. For your safety, please do not attempt to attend the Car Show this afternoon as it is postponed for a later date and all entry will be denied. Again, these measures have been implemented for everyone’s safety. All tickets holders are strongly encouraged to hold on to their passes as The Beat will announce a rescheduled Car Show date shortly. If  you really feel as though you are not going to attend the future date, you may obtain a refund. We will announce refund details shortly, and you will need your original ticket and payment information to complete this transaction. Please stay tuned for more details and please contact The Beat Studios for further assistance — 214 787 1979
> 
> ...



And you were so excited about getting yours tickets....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 08:37 AM~16951664
> *ILL HAVE ONE FOR ME!!!LOL YOU CAN COME BY
> *


if it for you how you inviting me that bitch might be like the one old man jhon has is so small that it looks like its for kids :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WE GONNA TRY TO HAVE SERIO AT KIEST PARKSIFAS PERFORMING SO BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 10:38 AM~16951670
> *WAKA FLAKA STILL PERFORMING AT 3PM!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAKA FLAKA??? :dunno:  WATHA FAWK??? :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 08:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 09:38 AM~16951676
> *And you were so excited about getting yours tickets....
> *


*I know!* :tears: I want to go to the Rescheduled Show thou Hopefully there's a Decent Turn Out!  :happysad:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:43 AM~16951699
> *I know! :tears: I want to go to the Rescheduled Show thou Hopefully there's a Decent Turn Out!   :happysad:
> *



Next time... just write a 200 word essay on the MAJESTICS and we will give you a wrist :biggrin: band...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 09:47 AM~16951720
> *Next time... just write a 200 word essay on the MAJESTICS and we will give you a wrist :biggrin:  band...
> *


What the Hell! I gotta do Homework to Get a Wrist Band Lol! Would I get a Free T-Shirt then I would? Lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 09:29 AM~16951624
> *</span></span>*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 09:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 08:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 21 2010, 08:58 AM~16951779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up miklo :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 08:50 AM~16951737
> *What the Hell! I gotta do Homework to Get a Wrist Band Lol! Would I get a Free T-Shirt then I would? Lol
> *



Hopefully.. it will work out next time.... This was gonna be a big show...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 10:02 AM~16951806
> *Hopefully.. it will work out next time....  This was gonna be a big show...
> *


I know I was So Excited!  :happysad:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Well.... at least i got the cool Members Only jacket and the Cross Color jeans I bought at Levines the day I got my tickets... :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 21 2010, 10:53 AM~16951751
> *</span></span></span>
> *


Hampton Road South of Illinois Ave. The main entrance is on Hampton Road.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...2,0.065832&z=14


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 10:06 AM~16951827
> *Hampton Road South of Illinois Ave. The main entrance is on Hampton Road.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...2,0.065832&z=14
> *


thanks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

fort worth riders? Trinity?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

let me now what goes down


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 10:01 AM~16951799
> *wuz up miklo  :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro  sucks about the show


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

We drove from MICHIGAN to TEXAS to get SNOWED out?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 09:23 AM~16951594
> *I'm going to try and get a WeGo representative out there to answer any question you all may have. *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 09:50 AM~16952100
> *We drove from MICHIGAN to TEXAS to get SNOWED out?
> *


  WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THA SHOW TAMBIEN ....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Off the record... I am really excited that ya'll are going to have a picnic...

I'm always down for any car club event... rain, snow, hail, blizzard...lol... I dont care... I'm here for the spirit of all things lowrider


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 21 2010, 09:37 AM~16951663
> *Some one walking by Snoops bus heard.....  "fa shizzle my nizzle it is way too Frizzle in the Dizzle"......    They then smelled chronic smoke and saw the bus get on I-20 west...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 10:50 AM~16952100
> *We drove from MICHIGAN to TEXAS to get SNOWED out?
> *


i cant believe this mess


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 21 2010, 10:50 AM~16952102
> *I'm going to try and get a WeGo representative out there to answer any question you all may have.
> *


My hats off to all those who made the trip to Dallas, no trophy can replace heart and that's what real riders have, heart.. Be safe heading home homies..

Try to get a rep, what about Peoples Choice aka Tim, he's right down the street.. :biggrin: 

I went to the Phx LRM show 2 weeks ago and it rained all day (sucked), they still had a big turn out... Rain or shine real riders ride... Trips me out they canceled knowing people came from long distances.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:04 AM~16952181
> *My hats off to all those who made the trip to Dallas, no trophy can replace heart and that's what real riders have, heart.. Be safe heading home homies..
> 
> Try to get a rep, what about Peoples Choice aka Tim, he's right down the street.. :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats truth Rain or shine real riders ride...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2010, 09:04 AM~16951515
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


damn it snowed that bad up there? down here in Cen Texas is nothing but sunshine.. windy as fuck though and i wanted to barbq outside :angry: 25-30mph winds all day so anyone traveling down i-35 yall be safe homies.. maybe ill be at the next snow opps i mean show :biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@Mar 21 2010, 08:28 AM~16951400
> *THIS WEATHER HAS BEEN FORCASTED SINCE LAST WEEK BUT THEY DECIDE TO CANCEL AT THA LAST MINUTE PRETTY FUCKED UP FOR THE HOMIES COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN.......
> *


i hope they learned there lesson... this should have been at the convention center


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Mar 21 2010, 11:08 AM~16952211
> *i hope they learned there lesson... this should have been at the convention center
> *


You got that right, the motorcycles / car show 2 weeks ago at Fair park was indoors???


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:10 AM~16952227
> *You got that right, the motorcycles / car show 2 weeks ago at Fair park was indoors???
> *


they wanted to make a profit and it backed fired


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 03:46 AM~16950750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:11 AM~16952233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao.... ummm yea.... I could just imagine Bumpkin trying to judge that...lol 
like hmmmm are there any murals underneath? lol


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 11:07 AM~16952204
> *:thumbsup: Thats truth Rain or shine real riders ride...
> *


What up Aurelio... It rained on us all day in Phx and they still had a big turn out, but I don't know about snow.. :wow:


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 10:04 AM~16952181
> *My hats off to all those who made the trip to Dallas, no trophy can replace heart and that's what real riders have, heart.. Be safe heading home homies..
> 
> Try to get a rep, what about Peoples Choice aka Tim, he's right down the street.. :biggrin:
> ...


x3 it shouldnt be that hard to judge either since there was nothing but white snowed cars :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:11 AM~16952233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sucks not just for the 1s that went from out of town but also for the 1s that went from out of state.. but Terrance still looks happy ..


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:14 AM~16952254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like everyone rollin fat white walls today :biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 21 2010, 10:17 AM~16951575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:21 AM~16952302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now theres a ride i havent seen in awhile.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats all I got!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Please keep in mind that this show will be rescheduled from what I have heard, do not throw your paper work away . Good comments are welcomed :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TA GUENO J.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

x2


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 21 2010, 10:26 AM~16952336
> *Please keep in mind that this show will be rescheduled from what I have heard, do not throw your paper work away . Good comments are welcomed  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT THINK I'LL BE GOING TO THE 97.9 SHOW AFTER I ASK FOR TODAY OFF DAMM IT JUST PISS ME OFF :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

27 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: miggy254, $CHARLIE BOY$, HEARTBREAKER, radicalkingz, bundi62, project 79, roller78monte, duceoutdaroof, red22, ms_tx_legend214, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 88mazda, 214Tex, regal_swaga, BigPit903, MsDani, DJ_Malachi_21, benbendana, garageartguy, MAJESTIX, Estrella Car Club, A&mCustoms


damn i havent seen this many people on layitlow in bout 4 or 5 months


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 AM~16952350
> *27 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: miggy254, $CHARLIE BOY$, HEARTBREAKER, radicalkingz, bundi62, project 79, roller78monte, duceoutdaroof, red22, ms_tx_legend214, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 88mazda, 214Tex, regal_swaga, BigPit903, MsDani, DJ_Malachi_21, benbendana, garageartguy, MAJESTIX, Estrella Car Club, A&mCustoms
> damn i havent seen this many people on layitlow in bout 4 or 5 months
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:29 AM~16952359
> *:thumbsup:
> *


but its boring without the shit talking or crying afterwards.. too bad there wasnt a hop :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 11:23 AM~16952314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the weather has been forecast for the last couple of weeks as possible winter conditions.. I'm chill'n in Kahuku Turtle Bay and Homie Styln 69 Impala is tucked away in my garage.. What's up Ernest, when's the first meeting???  
Next ULC meeting is next Friday at the new location near Arlington, off the 820 & I30..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 AM~16952350
> *27 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: miggy254, $CHARLIE BOY$, HEARTBREAKER, radicalkingz, bundi62, project 79, roller78monte, duceoutdaroof, red22, ms_tx_legend214, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 88mazda, 214Tex, regal_swaga, BigPit903, MsDani, DJ_Malachi_21, benbendana, garageartguy, MAJESTIX, Estrella Car Club, A&mCustoms
> damn i havent seen this many people on layitlow in bout 4 or 5 months
> *


IS CAUSE NOONE WAS ESPECTING TO GET CANCELLED TILL THE LAST MIN KIND OF LIKE SOME YEARS BACK WHEN THE OVERSOLD TICKETS AND THEN THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH CARS AND ONLY ONE BUILDING AND THE FENCE GOT TROWN DOWN ON SOME OF THE CARS OUTSIDE


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PICS KINGPIN! IT"S ALMOST LIKE I WAS THERE.., EXCEPT I'M IN MY OFFICE.., WARM!!!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

FUCK IT...IM GOING PAINTBALLIN..... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

So.... Who all going to Kiest Park at 3???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:33 AM~16952394
> *but its boring without the shit talking or crying afterwards.. too bad there wasnt a hop  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: garageartguy, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, project 79, bundi62, $CHARLIE BOY$, 88mazda, Juan_Gotti, PRESIDENTEZ, jvasquez, DJ_Malachi_21, BigPit903, duceoutdaroof, juangotti, Estrella Car Club, MAJESTIX, benbendana


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 10:34 AM~16952409
> *So.... Who all going to Kiest Park at 3???
> *


MIGHT ROLL BY... I LIVE TOO DAMN FAR.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 AM~16952305
> *damn looks like everyone rollin fat white walls today  :biggrin:
> *


The powdered donut look... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

FUCK IT I'M STILL SIGNED UP FOR THE SIX FLAGS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 10:37 AM~16952443
> *FUCK IT I'M STILL SIGNED UP FOR THE SIX FLAGS SHOW :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

30 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: garageartguy, BUD, lone star, $CHARLIE BOY$, TONY MONTANA, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 3whlcmry, regal_swaga, Skim, 88mazda, bundi62, majestix65, jvasquez, Juan_Gotti, PRESIDENTEZ, DJ_Malachi_21, BigPit903, duceoutdaroof, juangotti, Estrella Car Club, MAJESTIX, benbendana

What's the plan!?! Anything goin on later!?! :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:37 AM~16952441
> *The powdered donut look... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 09:50 AM~16952100
> *We drove from MICHIGAN to TEXAS to get SNOWED out?
> *


I KNOW I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU GUYS JUST MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE BACK SAFE PLAYA REMEMBER THIS SHIT HAPPENED TO US AT LRM CHI 03". WE TURNED AROUND TO COME HOME AND BLEW A BEARING IN A ENCLOSED TRAILER AND YEP YOU GUESSED IT NO TRAILER SHOP OPEN TILL THAT MONDAY  . SO JUST HAVE FUN MAKE THE BEST OF IT WITH THE REST OF THE FAM AND AGAIN YOU GYS MAKE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 21 2010, 10:38 AM~16952452
> *X100
> *


YOU KNOW IT MAIN :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16952409
> *So.... Who all going to Kiest Park at 3???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WORM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT. *


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 21 2010, 10:34 AM~16952407
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS KINGPIN! IT"S ALMOST LIKE I WAS THERE.., EXCEPT I'M IN MY OFFICE.., WARM!!!
> *



Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

For all the out-of-staters, Welcome to Texas... The only state where you can get all 4 seasons in one fukn month!!! Yesterday was the first day of Spring... and it snowed... only happens in Tx!! lol!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Mario, don't try and disguise yourself homie, I know it's you...:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 09:25 AM~16951610
> *there is noone out there hopping cause the fluid turns into honey for being so cold
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 11:34 AM~16952405
> *IS CAUSE NOONE WAS ESPECTING TO GET CANCELLED TILL THE LAST MIN KIND OF LIKE SOME YEARS BACK WHEN THE OVERSOLD TICKETS AND THEN THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH CARS AND ONLY ONE BUILDING AND THE FENCE GOT TROWN DOWN ON SOME OF THE CARS OUTSIDE
> *


ouchhh i know someone who that happened to at Texas Heatwave in Austin a couple years back but i aint gonna say any names ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the beat, and the box, nuff said.


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more pics...


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 11:40 AM~16952471
> *For all the out-of-staters, Welcome to Texas... The only state where you can get all 4 seasons in one fukn month!!! Yesterday was the first day of Spring... and it snowed... only happens in Tx!! lol!!
> *


and Friday was the last day of Winter with Sunny Skies and high 85 degrees.. yep thats Texas ight but i wouldnt wanna be anywhere else


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 12:45 PM~16952510
> *and Friday was the last day of Winter with Sunny Skies and high 85 degrees.. yep thats Texas ight but i wouldnt wanna be anywhere else
> *


 Me either!! :biggrin: I love Texas and all its fukd up weather! LOL


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

SO KIEST PARK THEN...SO I CAN AT LEAST TAKE A NAP BEEN UP ALL DAY SINCE YESTERDAY...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 10:50 AM~16952100
> *We drove from MICHIGAN to TEXAS to get SNOWED out?
> *


thats fuckin crazy huh, and this aint shit compared to what yall see when it snows up there. Poroblem is, Texans dont have the experience yall got when it comes to driving in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:42 AM~16952484
> *ouchhh i know someone who that happened to at Texas Heatwave in Austin a couple years back but i aint gonna say any names ..
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER TOO AND HIS COUSING WAS LIKE HE WANTED SOME GATORADE TO NOT SAY SHIT THAT WAS EVEN WORSE I WAS CLOSE TO THE GUYS THAT DID IT AND I'M NOT MENTIONING NAMES EITHER  :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 10:48 AM~16952525
> *thats fuckin crazy huh, and this aint shit compared to what yall see when it snows up there. Poroblem is, Texans dont have the experience yall got when it comes to driving in the snow :biggrin:
> *


shit people cant even drive down here when in rains. lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 11:40 AM~16952469
> *FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WORM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT.
> *


Wish I could join you's, Homie Styln 69 Impala is right down 
the I30 stuggled up in the garage...   

The Pheonix LRM show 2 weeks ago... Spent the day in the rain.. 
Same thing happened it was a nice day on move-in and then 
stormed the next day, cold and rainy...
Prop's to the people of Phx they still came out strong in the rain.. 
The show in Dallas should have gone on.. 
People in DFW area are used to this crazy weather...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

The radio station talking about its for everyone's safety but I doubt that...I'm sure their artest just backed out or couldn't fly in...shit on the roads was worse at 3 in the morning when we moved in


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16952489
> *fuck the beat, and the box, nuff said.
> *


and i dont like the 97.9 down here either :biggrin: its a country station though


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:50 AM~16952538
> *People in DFW area are used to this crazy weather...
> *


agreed... we had members come in from michigan , ohio , missouri , and louisana.. im real disappointed


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 AM~16952471
> *For all the out-of-staters, Welcome to Texas... The only state where you can get all 4 seasons in one fukn month!!! Yesterday was the first day of Spring... and it snowed... only happens in Tx!! lol!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 21 2010, 11:51 AM~16952544
> *The radio station talking about its for everyone's safety but I doubt that...I'm sure their artest just backed out or couldn't fly in...shit on the roads was worse at 3 in the morning when we moved in
> *


Wonder if there might have been a clause in the artist contracts for weather.. Radio station paid big bucks to have them there, may have been able to limit there liability by canceling.. LRM (Phx) didn't cancel and it poured all morning and rained most of the day and there was still a grip of people. The fair grounds parking lot was filled up and the off lots parking was packed as well..


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 10:53 AM~16952562
> *and i dont like the 97.9 down here either  :biggrin:  its a country station though
> *


KNON....EVEN THOUGH ITS FROM 12-4


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, DJ_Malachi_21, Drastic65, jorgetellez, regal_swaga, bundi62, Skim, Juan_Gotti, ms_tx_legend214, lil joe, just ridin, project 79


:wave:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 12:56 PM~16952576
> *:uh:
> *



:angry: dont start... :uh:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 11:00 AM~16952602
> *:angry: dont start... :uh:
> *


lmao...
i was just admiring your amuseming post.....

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531356
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524811
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524790
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 01:01 PM~16952612
> *lmao...
> i was just admiring your amuseming post.....
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn it sure does feel warm inside my house right now :biggrin: and the enchiladas smell good .. bout to go grub


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

So when and where will the first Wego show be now, inquiring minds want to know, and will it be an out door venue?? :uh:

Was the group from 97.9 and Wego out there talking about what happened?
Just wondering?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 11:04 AM~16952625
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lmmfao..

i missed spelled amusing









u make me nervous..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:33 AM~16952402
> *Agreed, the weather has been forecast for the last couple of weeks as possible winter conditions.. I'm chill'n in Kahuku Turtle Bay*


shit what the fuck u doin on layitlow John, you are in hawaii :0 - u should be out snorkelin with sea turtles, swimmin with dolphins, gettin brain from a mermaid and relaxin with a cocunut drink in your left hand. Read about this shit when you get back home


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 01:06 PM~16952639
> *lmmfao..
> 
> i missed spelled amusing
> ...



glad u caught that... lol. i just thought you were dumb... lol. JK or am I?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 12:06 PM~16952642
> *shit what the fuck u doin on layitlow John, you are in hawaii :0  - u should be out snorkelin with sea turtles, swimmin with dolphins, gettin brain from a mermaid and relaxin with a cocunut drink in your left hand. Read about this shit when you get back home
> *


ballerrr


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 01:06 PM~16952642
> *shit what the fuck u doin on layitlow John, you are in hawaii :0  - u should be out snorkelin with sea turtles, swimmin with dolphins, gettin brain from a mermaid and relaxin with a cocunut drink in your left hand. Read about this shit when you get back home
> *


 x1000!! Homie John, get back to the beach!! theres plenty of time of LIL when you get home


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Mar 21 2010, 11:07 AM~16952654
> *glad u caught that... lol. i just thought you were dumb... lol. JK or am I?? LOL</span>  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>*Lazt One Left...* :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 01:06 PM~16952642
> *shit what the fuck u doin on layitlow John, you are in hawaii :0  - u should be out snorkelin with sea turtles, swimmin with dolphins, gettin brain from a mermaid and relaxin with a cocunut drink in your left hand. Read about this shit when you get back home
> *


beat me to it.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 12:40 PM~16952469
> *FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WORM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT.
> *



we'll be there , who else is going???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 12:06 PM~16952642
> *shit what the fuck u doin on layitlow John, you are in hawaii :0  - u should be out snorkelin with sea turtles, swimmin with dolphins, gettin brain from a mermaid and relaxin with a cocunut drink in your left hand. Read about this shit when you get back home
> *


It's 8am here, I'm drink'n Hawian coffee and eating pinapple cake and reading layitlow.. Going snorkling today in Turtle Bay.. We BBQ'd on one of the state beaches yesterday... Haven't ran into any mermaids yet...  Supposed to meet up with some local lowriders today at Turtle Bay..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 21 2010, 01:11 PM~16952685
> *we'll be there , who else is going???
> *


a few different c.c.s trying to get the homies from rollerz fort worth. bajitos going out too. seeing is Majestics dfw wanna role out...


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16952667
> *Lazt One Left... :biggrin:
> *


  ur retarded... silly rabbit.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 01:13 PM~16952703
> *a few different c.c.s trying to get the homies from rollerz fort worth. bajitos going out too. seeing is Majestics dfw wanna role out...
> *


cool


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 12:12 PM~16952691
> *It's 8am here, I'm drink'n Hawian coffee and eating pinapple cake and reading layitlow.. Going snorkling today in Turtle Bay.. We BBQ'd on one of the state beaches yesterday... Haven't ran into any mermaids yet...  Supposed to meet up with some local lowriders today at Turtle Bay..
> *


sounds good. I was there in october, my mom lives on Oahu in Aiea so its always nice to go stay with moms :biggrin: Its a lot better than this weather we got here this weekend so enjoy every minute of it while u can.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:angry: :angry: Man i had to turn around half way there from Wichita Falls!!!!!!!!! :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 12:17 PM~16952732
> *sounds good. I was there in october, my mom lives on Oahu in Aiea so its always nice to go stay with moms :biggrin:  Its a lot better than this weather we got here this weekend so enjoy every minute of it while u can.
> *


You know I will... My lady and me are having a great time, we went over to that side of the island (Aiea) last time we were here.. Next year were go'n to Spain but I'm definitely com'n back here also next year...


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:04 AM~16952629
> *So when and where will the first Wego show be now, inquiring minds want to know, and will it be an out door venue?? :uh:
> 
> Was the group from 97.9 and Wego out there talking about what happened?
> ...


homeboy driving the 97.9 magnum told us to hold on to every thing we had thats all they were telling us ohh and to leave cuz they are not letting us in


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16952810
> *homeboy driving the 97.9 magnum told us to hold on to every thing we had thats all they were telling us ohh and to leave cuz they are not letting us in
> *


He should have stayed out there, at least giving some kind of customer service.. 
Can't speak for the Beat but Jon Chuck is good people and I'm sure he'll make things right...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 21 2010, 08:23 AM~16951594
> *GRILL ON THE WAY!!! MEAT ALREADY BOUGHT!!! SEE YALL THERE!!!     *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 21 2010, 01:35 PM~16952831
> *GRILL ON THE WAY!!! MEAT ALREADY BOUGHT!!! SEE YALL THERE!!!
> *


What should I bring Jay?????


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 11:38 AM~16952842
> *What should I bring Jay?????
> *


_*WHAT EVER U WANT HOMIE!!*_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THA COLD!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:34 AM~16952828
> *He should have stayed out there, at least giving some kind of customer service..
> Can't speak for the Beat but Jon Chuck is good people and I'm sure he'll make things right...
> *


Jon Chuck :thumbsup:  BOO to 97.9


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2010, 12:38 PM~16952842
> *What should I bring Jay?????
> *


I'll bring moral support from afar... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:44 AM~16952876
> *I'll bring moral support from afar... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 21 2010, 10:24 AM~16952318
> *TTT
> 
> ESTILO WILL BE THERE!
> *


    :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

SO 3PM AT KIEST PARK OR WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Mar 21 2010, 11:48 AM~16952914
> *SO 3PM AT KIEST PARK OR WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Keist Park in Dallas or Trinity Park in Ft Worth, true lowrid'n doesn't get any better then that. For all you out of towners, homies take advantage of a bad situation and make it out to one of these locations.. This is where the real riders used to be...

*Chill'n Grill, we don't need no stink'n permits...*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:50 AM~16952928
> *Keist Park in Dallas or Trinity Park in Ft Worth, true lowrid'n doesn't get any better then that. For all you out of towners, homies take advantage of a bad situation and make it out to one of these locations.. This is where the real riders used to be...
> 
> Chill'n Grill, we don't need no stink'n permits...
> *


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :ninja: :ninja: :run: :run:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 21 2010, 01:42 PM~16952862
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THA COLD!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale...rollin solito. I'll have some sodas but I doubt I need any ice. :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*FREE SNOW CONES !!!! KIEST PARK !!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

PURPLE PEOPLE EATER COMIN OUT IN YHA COLD!!!! :sprint:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IF ANYONE NEED ENGRAVED "MILLED" DUMPS < BUICK LOGO LEFT! IMPALA BACKING PLATES, IM HERE IN ARLINGTON AT THE MARRIOT! SAMPLE PLAQUES, SAMPLE PENDANTS..YOU WANT TO PEEP THEM OUT OR PLACE AN ORDER CALL ME!! BE HERE TILL MANANNA!! KRAZY KUTTING TEXAS! ALSO GO SOME A-ARM BUSHING COVERS BILLET



IF ANYONE WANTS A WIRE WHEEL T SHIRT WE GOT THEM FROM large to 4X!!!! OTHER LONESTAR BRAND T-SHIRTS all tees $20 bucks 806-283-5746


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

*NEW MEXICO GOODTIMES *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IT WAS VERY BAD THIS MORNING...EVERY BRIDGE WE PASSED HAD MULTIPLE CAR PILE UPS...SEMI TURNED OVER... SHIT WE WHERE SITTING ON TOP OF THE BRIDGE AFTER BELTLINE ON 30 AT 8am TRUCK WAS SLIDING BY IT SELF AND WE WHERE STOPPED!!! IT WAS BAD THIS MORNING, GUESS I SHOULD OF LOGGED ON HERE TO CHECK THE UP TO DATE INFO...LOL


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Mar 21 2010, 01:50 PM~16952925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


ITS ON!! @ KIEST PARK!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 21 2010, 01:22 PM~16952763
> *:angry:  :angry: Man i had to turn around half way there from Wichita Falls!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsdown: at least you didnt get here and THEN have to turn back around


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

so the wego show 97.9 got canceled?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 02:34 PM~16953152
> *IF ANYONE NEED ENGRAVED "MILLED" DUMPS < BUICK LOGO LEFT! $45  IMPALA BACKING PLATES $45, IM HERE IN ARLINGTON AT THE MARRIOT! SAMPLE PLAQUES, SAMPLE PENDANTS..YOU WANT TO PEEP THEM OUT OR PLACE AN ORDER CALL ME!! BE HERE TILL MANANNA!!  KRAZY KUTTING TEXAS!  ALSO GO SOME A-ARM BUSHING COVERS BILLET / 61 ENGRAVED BULLETS AND 63 BULLETS FOR BUMPERS
> IF ANYONE WANTS A WIRE WHEEL T SHIRT WE GOT THEM FROM large to 4X!!!! OTHER LONESTAR BRAND T-SHIRTS  all tees $20 bucks   806-283-5746
> 
> ...


CORRECTED


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2010, 12:48 PM~16952525
> *tihats fuckin crazy huh, and this aint shit compared to what yall see when it snows up there. Poroblem is, Texans dont have the experience yall got when it comes to driving in the snow :biggrin:
> *


I ain't mad its just ironic, just wish they would have cancelled last night so we could at least hit some clubs instead of unloading in that shit.


----------



## bombita54 (Mar 10, 2009)

ARE THEY GOING TO RESCHEDULE THE SHOW OR TILL NEXT YEAR ANYONE


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)

is trinity park off of 35


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Mar 21 2010, 04:02 PM~16953589
> *I ain't mad its just ironic, just   wish they would have cancelled last night so we could at least hit some clubs instead of unloading in that shit.
> *


X2 ON THAT ONE....TRYIN TO AVOID BEING INEBREATED! LOL 
MAKE UP FOR THAT TONIGHT!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@Mar 21 2010, 04:17 PM~16953675
> *is trinity park off of 35
> *


OFF UNIVERSITY OFF OF 30....GOOGLE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:37 AM~16952441
> *The powdered donut look... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanna give props to my boy MrChavez for letting me & Boiler know about the show being cancelled  

leaving @ 5 AM :biggrin: 









In Corsicana Tx, 66 miles away from Dallas before hearing the show got cancelled


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 02:23 PM~16953725
> *OFF UNIVERSITY OFF OF 30....GOOGLE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: BACK IN AUSTIN ........ITS ALL NICE AND SHIT DOWN HERE...............


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 21 2010, 10:36 AM~16952433
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: garageartguy, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, project 79, bundi62, $CHARLIE BOY$, 88mazda, Juan_Gotti, PRESIDENTEZ, jvasquez, DJ_Malachi_21, BigPit903, duceoutdaroof, juangotti, Estrella Car Club, MAJESTIX, benbendana
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: damn weather!! finna go to the shop tho where its nice n warm!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2010, 02:26 PM~16953739
> *I wanna give props to my boy MrChavez for letting me & Boiler know about the show being cancelled
> 
> leaving @ 5 AM  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got yall!!!!!! glad yall made it back ok.... i just got home ..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Man..we made it to Dtown..had a badass time all day sat. And sat nite... big props to dtown RO..for inviting us to there party. We had a good time. Sorry to hear show cancel...but mother nature is a bitch sometime.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 20 2010, 11:06 PM~16949445
> *THIS SHOULD BE THE FIRST ANNUAL SHOW IN DA SNOW
> LOL!
> 
> ...


*CAR SHOW PICS ..... 5AM ..TAKEN FROM THE WARMTH OF MY TAHOE LOL*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16952489
> *fuck the beat, and the box, nuff said.
> *


AGREED


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 12:01 PM~16952612
> *lmao...
> i was just admiring your amuseming post.....
> 
> ...


LOL 

:0 
CAN WE SAY HOOKED ON PHONICS :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 12:12 PM~16952691
> *It's 8am here, I'm drink'n Hawian coffee and eating pinapple cake and reading layitlow.. Going snorkling today in Turtle Bay.. We BBQ'd on one of the state beaches yesterday... Haven't ran into any mermaids yet...  Supposed to meet up with some local lowriders today at Turtle Bay..
> *


 :0 


REMEMBER YOUR HEART 








LOL!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 21 2010, 04:37 AM~16950826
> *Well I'm not going
> Got tooo much gas to siphon and I'm not risking an accident with my girl and baby in the car
> See yall at the next show
> *



:biggrin: CONGRATS ON BOTH SLEEPY.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

glad i didnt go..
houston was nice and sunny all day today..


mother nature's a bitch..-


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

im back in the tone


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2010, 04:03 PM~16954239
> *glad i didnt go..
> houston was nice and sunny all day today..
> mother nature's a bitch..-
> *


X2 in west tx


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SOMEONE POST DETAILS ON REFUNDS ...97.9 SCREWED US


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2010, 11:25 AM~16952326
> *now theres a ride i havent seen in awhile..  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2010, 02:26 PM~16953739
> *I wanna give props to my boy MrChavez for letting me & Boiler know about the show being cancelled
> 
> leaving @ 5 AM  :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT A TRIP .....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 21 2010, 03:41 PM~16954125
> *LOL
> 
> :0
> ...


speak only when spoken to :uh:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16954086
> *CAR SHOW PICS  ..... 5AM ..TAKEN FROM THE WARMTH OF MY TAHOE  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


looked like fun


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 10:45 AM~16952505
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Muthafuckas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOW LYFE 4 LYFE!!!!!!!


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16953152
> *IF ANYONE NEED ENGRAVED "MILLED" DUMPS < BUICK LOGO LEFT!  IMPALA BACKING PLATES, IM HERE IN ARLINGTON AT THE MARRIOT! SAMPLE PLAQUES, SAMPLE PENDANTS..YOU WANT TO PEEP THEM OUT OR PLACE AN ORDER CALL ME!! BE HERE TILL MANANNA!!  KRAZY KUTTING TEXAS!  ALSO GO SOME A-ARM BUSHING COVERS BILLET
> IF ANYONE WANTS A WIRE WHEEL T SHIRT WE GOT THEM FROM large to 4X!!!! OTHER LONESTAR BRAND T-SHIRTS  all tees $20 bucks  806-283-5746
> 
> ...




A big dog......can I get one of them spoke shirts in ALL gold? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 21 2010, 06:30 PM~16954406
> *SOMEONE POST DETAILS ON REFUNDS ...97.9 SCREWED US
> *


The Beat Staff

What if I already bought my tickets?
o Tickets already purchased will be honored for the makeup show. Refunds will be given at the studios or by mail to those unable to attend on the new date.

• Will the same artists be performing?
o We are working with the artists right now to identify new concert dates. As soon as the new date is determined and our lineup is confirmed, concert information will be announced on the air and online.

• Who do I talk to if I have other questions?
o Call the radio station at 972-331-5400, Monday through Friday, 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m.

• Can I order tickets online for the new date?
o Yes. As soon as the new concert date is finalized, ticket information and car registration details will be available at thebeatdfw.com.

• What happens with those who registered cars?
o Car registrations will be honored for the new date. If registrants are unable to attend on the new date, refunds will be given.

• What if I want to refund my ticket?
o All refunds will be handled at The Beat Studios, NOT Levine’s Stores.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Any word how they're gonna handle refunds on the additional wrist bands purchased?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Mar 21 2010, 08:19 PM~16955174
> *A big dog......can I get one of them spoke shirts in ALL gold?  :biggrin:
> *


thats a good idea... i can do that!


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Mar 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16955586
> *Any word how they're gonna handle refunds on the additional wrist bands purchased?
> *


x2


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

i think 979 the beat is a bunch of hoes 4 doing that shady ass shit !!!! it says on the ticket rain or shine and they pull that shit after every ones already moving in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck 979 the beat


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Mar 21 2010, 09:34 PM~16955756
> *i think 979 the beat is a bunch of hoes 4 doing that shady ass shit !!!! it says on the ticket rain or shine and they pull that shit after every ones already moving in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck 979 the beat
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: BEEN KNOWING THIS SHIT WAS GONNA BE LIKE THIS FOR DAYS... AND TO CANCLE AT 830 THIS MORNING WAS BULLSHIT...


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 21 2010, 07:37 PM~16955781
> *:yessad:  :yessad: BEEN KNOWING THIS SHIT WAS GONNA BE LIKE THIS FOR DAYS... AND TO CANCLE AT 830 THIS MORNING WAS BULLSHIT...
> *


ya i know!!!! i dont think no 1 should go when they do it again fuck them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh and can I get my $12.00 parking refunded too?? LOL 

Parking charge for a support vehicle at 3am!!! :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 02:34 PM~16953152
> *IF ANYONE NEED ENGRAVED "MILLED" DUMPS < BUICK LOGO LEFT!  IMPALA BACKING PLATES, IM HERE IN ARLINGTON AT THE MARRIOT! SAMPLE PLAQUES, SAMPLE PENDANTS..YOU WANT TO PEEP THEM OUT OR PLACE AN ORDER CALL ME!! BE HERE TILL MANANNA!!  KRAZY KUTTING TEXAS!  ALSO GO SOME A-ARM BUSHING COVERS BILLET
> IF ANYONE WANTS A WIRE WHEEL T SHIRT WE GOT THEM FROM large to 4X!!!! OTHER LONESTAR BRAND T-SHIRTS  all tees $20 bucks  806-283-5746
> 
> ...


HOMIE I WANT A WIRE WHEEL SHIRT WOULD U SHIP? :biggrin:


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

man ima start listening to 105.7 fuck ricky smiley,hello strawberry letter!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!!! calm down bruce i know u wanted to see snoop dogg so u could C walk wit ramo.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANY REACTION FROM WEGO STAFF????


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 21 2010, 09:53 PM~16955889
> *ANY REACTION FROM WEGO STAFF????
> *



:sprint: 
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*J/K*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 21 2010, 09:56 PM~16955906
> *:sprint:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THEY AINT BEEN ON HERE ALL DAY HAVE THEY??


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Mar 21 2010, 07:51 PM~16955871
> *man ima start listening to 105.7 fuck ricky smiley,hello strawberry letter!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!!! calm down bruce i know u wanted to see snoop dogg so u could C walk wit ramo.
> *


haha whats up fool just made it back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol u know snoop said fuck ricky smiley 2 if he thinks his ass is geting on stage in the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Mar 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16955862
> *Oh and can I get my $12.00 parking refunded too?? LOL
> 
> Parking charge for a support vehicle at 3am!!!  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


when we got ther at 830 they charged some of our regular cars to park and that fucker knowing it was cancled they told us to roll out at the trailer went to leave ask for money back homie jumps in his ride trying to leave with money we blocked him in that fool ran over to the cop fast he did not want to but they gave it back to us right there :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 21 2010, 06:46 PM~16954902
> *speak only when spoken to :uh:
> *



:uh: ...NO ONE PULLED YOUR STRING...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16955751
> *x2
> *


X 3

BUT I DOUBT THEY WILL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16955862
> *Oh and can I get my $12.00 parking refunded too?? LOL
> 
> Parking charge for a support vehicle at 3am!!!  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


HECK NO....


I ARGUED WITH THEM AND PUT THE REGISTRATION CARD IN HIS FACE.....LIKE A SPECTATOR WAS GONNA BE THERE AT 4 AM TO WAIT FOR THE SHOW TO OPEN 

LOL!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn tx weather i was up late trying to get my truck ready and the weather here in lubbock was bad i finally decided it wasnt worth the 5 hr drive because of the weather something none of us have any control over dont blame the wego tour for this thats just how it goes sometimes hopefully every one got home safe. See everyone at a car show soon .


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16956456
> *Damn tx weather i was up late trying to get my truck ready and the weather here in lubbock was bad i finally decided it wasnt worth the 5 hr drive because of the weather  something none of us have any control over dont blame the wego tour for this thats just how it goes sometimes hopefully every one got home safe. See everyone at a car show soon .
> *


I DONT THINK ITS WEGO THAT EVERYONE HAS A PROBLEM WITH , ITS THE RADIO STATION AND THEIR WAYS OF DOING THINGS.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn you guys rides yo lolos in the snow :0 . They canceled after you moved in your cars daaaaaaaamn thats cold. I heard 97.9 is boycotting Trae The Truth for that shooting last year at Trae day. seems they dont care bout the auidence.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Mar 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16956543
> *Damn you guys rides yo lolos in the snow :0 . They canceled after you moved in your cars daaaaaaaamn  thats cold. I heard 97.9 is boycotting Trae The Truth for that shooting last year at Trae day. seems they dont care bout the auidence.
> *


thats 97 9 in houston that dont like trae

this show was in dallas


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 21 2010, 08:40 PM~16956492
> *I DONT THINK ITS WEGO THAT EVERYONE HAS A PROBLEM WITH , ITS THE RADIO STATION AND THEIR WAYS OF DOING THINGS.
> *


Luckily we dont have that station in lubbock id delete it from my radio


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 21 2010, 09:00 PM~16956759
> *Luckily we dont have that station in lubbock  id delete it from my radio
> *


lol


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 11:57 AM~16952588
> *Wonder if there might have been a clause in the artist contracts for weather.. Radio station paid big bucks to have them there, may have been able to limit there liability by canceling.. LRM (Phx) didn't cancel and it poured all morning and rained most of the day and there was still a grip of people. The fair grounds parking lot was filled up and the off lots parking was packed as well..
> *


X2 Thats exactly what me and my wife were thinking when we heard they canceled :angry: .......IN MY OWN OPINION after seeing what happened this morning i think 97.9 showed a lack of respect to the cars that make this show what it is... I was there at 9 this morning to load up and did not see one person from the station talking to people or helping or any thing its like they said fuck these cars that came from all over the country , all were worried about is the artist and the concert......."SAFETY" what about the cars that drove from all over at 3 in the morning in the SNOW and shit to later find out its canceled....Ive heard alot of apologies on the radio to the fans but what about the people that really make this show, THA RIDERS.....just my two cents


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JUST MY OPION I WOULDNT SUPPORT SHIT THEY DO THEY AINT ABOUT LOWRIDERS ANYWAYS


----------



## bombita54 (Mar 10, 2009)

YOU KNOW WHAT THIS VATO IS RIGHT THOSE BLACK RADIO STATIONS ALL THEY CARE ABOUT,IS THEM FRIED CHIKENAND WAFFLES . NOT THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY MAKE THE CAR SHOW COUNT HOW MANY LOWRIDERS ATTEND VS ANY OTHER SYLES OF CARS THE LOWRIDER HAVE THEM BEAT BY FAR, ME I RATHER WAIT ON THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW; FOR THE RAZA BY THE RAZA BUT HEY THATS ONLY MY OPPINION FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK 979.


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Mar 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16956543
> *Damn you guys rides yo lolos in the snow :0 . They canceled after you moved in your cars daaaaaaaamn  thats cold. I heard 97.9 is boycotting Trae The Truth for that shooting last year at Trae day. seems they dont care bout the auidence.
> *


Damn, fools must love to shoot at trea concerts :machinegun: 
Last month in Wichita Falls too. Oh yea, fuc ricky smiley...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

First I would like to appologize for the cancellation, we had no control over the cancel of the show. And sorry for no one getting on, we have been tired being that most of us was out there for 2 days with no sleep... We are working on things, and hopefully will have answers soon. We really do appreciate the Support that was given.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuckyducky_@Mar 21 2010, 09:25 PM~16956261
> *when we got ther at 830 they charged some of our regular cars to park and that fucker knowing it was cancled they told us to roll out at the trailer went to leave ask for money back homie jumps in his ride trying to leave with money we blocked him in that fool ran over to the cop fast he did not want to but they gave it back to us right there  :biggrin:
> *


Who was it? Was it someone from Fair Park or the Beat?


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16955695
> *thats a good idea... i can do that!
> *



Bet! PM the info when ready!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16955862
> *Oh and can I get my $12.00 parking refunded too?? LOL
> 
> Parking charge for a support vehicle at 3am!!!  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Charging for support vehicals, that's some B/S.. LRM in Phx didn't charge for parking until after the show started.. We came and went all day Sat and Sunday morning till 11:30 and even after that some of the parking people would let you park no charge with a wrist band..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@*Mar 21 2010, 10:49 PM*~16957386]
> First I would like to appologize for the cancellation, we had no control over the cancel of the show.  And sorry for no one getting on, we have been tired being that most of us was out there for 2 days with no sleep... We are working on things, and hopefully will have answers soon. We really do appreciate the Support that was given.
> [/b]


Humm, the whole staff was too tired, what would have happened if the show wasn't canceled, would they have been less tired?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bombita54_@Mar 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16957339
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THIS VATO IS RIGHT THOSE BLACK RADIO STATIONS ALL THEY CARE ABOUT,IS THEM FRIED CHIKENAND WAFFLES . NOT THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY MAKE THE CAR SHOW COUNT HOW MANY LOWRIDERS ATTEND VS ANY OTHER SYLES OF CARS THE LOWRIDER HAVE THEM BEAT BY FAR, ME I RATHER WAIT ON THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW; FOR THE RAZA BY THE RAZA BUT HEY THATS ONLY MY OPPINION FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK  979.
> *


lets keep the racism out of this. nothing to do with color.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 06:19 PM~16954348
> *X2 in west tx
> *


lol..we had the snow day before...lol

BE AT MI COCINA HERE IN A BIT AFTER A NAP!!!! IT WAS A LONGGGGGGGG NIGHT...lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bombita54_@Mar 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16957339
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THIS VATO IS RIGHT THOSE BLACK RADIO STATIONS ALL THEY CARE ABOUT,IS THEM FRIED CHIKENAND WAFFLES . NOT THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY MAKE THE CAR SHOW COUNT HOW MANY LOWRIDERS ATTEND VS ANY OTHER SYLES OF CARS THE LOWRIDER HAVE THEM BEAT BY FAR, ME I RATHER WAIT ON THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW; FOR THE RAZA BY THE RAZA BUT HEY THATS ONLY MY OPPINION FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK  979.
> *


HOLD ON MAN, DONT PUSH IT IN THAT DERACTION, THERE WAS A HAND FULL OF US BLACK LOWRIDERS OUT THERE THAT MORNING THAT CAME IN FROM OK, MISS, AND HERE IN TX. AS FOR THE 97.9 I WONT BE DOIN AN OUT DOOR SHOW UNLESS ITS IN SUMMER :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2010, 04:59 AM~16959293
> *lets keep the racism out of this. nothing to do with color.
> *


Thank you Juangotti


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 22 2010, 12:13 AM~16957710
> *Humm, the whole staff was too tired, what would have happened if the show wasn't canceled, would they have been less tired?
> *


What i do know is that the Beat ran with the tales between there legs while the WEGO Staff was left to clean up the mess :angry: I still sopport WEGO!  John like i said next time they want to do an all out door show in early mid march, tell them to kiss ur ass, theres to many people that follow wego state side and from other states.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

THIS IS HOW IT ALL STARTS... ONE BAD THING HAPPENS PEOPLE START BITCHIN SAYIN BOOO THEM BOOO THIS AND THEN GUESS WHAT NO SHOW IN DALLAS AND THEN EVERYONE STARTS TO BITCH THERE ARENT ANY SHOWS IN DALLAS!! MAN THE WEATHER HAPPENED!! THATS WHAT HAPPENED SO GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON TO THE NEXT SHOW... YOU ALL LOST TIME AND MONEY BUT YOU ALL SAW THE FORECAST BUT WANTED TO BE ABLE TO SAY MAN RAIN OR SNOW IM IN DAT BITCH!! SO YOU KNEW WHAT WAS UP IT WAS POSTED DAYS BEFORE.... SO THE RADIO STATION SUCKS WE KNEW THAT THEY REALLY ONLY USE LOWRIDERS AS AN EXCUSE TO HAVE A CONCERT SO YOUR REGISTRATION PAYS THE ARTIST WE KNEW THAT.. ITS OVER GET READY FOR THE NEXT SHOW... AND 214RIDERZ!! YOU AINT NO FUCKIN LOWRIDER ANYWAYS SO GET OFF THE TOPIC!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I support WEGO; the entire staff was on it working hard(My club was the firs to get situated and parked at 1-2pm, rolled our last car in at 4am and all the same staff that was out there early saturday was there at the crack of dawn sunday. You all worked your ass off, I was up the same amount of hours and felt your pain). TIM you took care of everything in the best way possible BIG HOMIE!!!! I on behalf of my crew appreciate the love and professional conversation on the refund for registrations. We will SUPPORT you guys and hope to make it to more out of town shows to return the love homie.


97.9 did hide from the participants; I spoke to Mohammad (spelling?) about the parking issues for support vehicles prior to opening for the general public and he blamed the Super Pages Center for that charge. Also all that so called +80k in DPD to take care of our rides.... I only saw one cop car at the enterance and that was at after 3am sunday. The rest of the so called security was kids is shiny ass flamboyant t-shirts with security jackets. (Give or take a few older guys) So even thou we are all disgruntled about this shit, If they thow another show ran by WEGO I will be there if not then I will be at home. Cause I only go for the car show, I hate the radio and dont listen to it. So im in it for the love of the rides. 


Shit happens and lets move on and focus on the next show. If it gets rescheduled WEGO - I got your back and will be there to show. I was ready to show off my man hours and small bank account in the cold ass unpredictable TEXAS weather. LOL.

To everyone from all the other clubs, city's & states that rolled to Dallas and or in prior & during the snow storm. Much props I respect everyone for their attempts in making this a great show. Peeps like you are what make this scene grow larger everytime. If the weather cant stop us who can??? Mother nature tried us and we beat her ass up by showing up in big numbers. We make the scene and should always pat ourselfs in the back for showing up RAIN, SHINE or SNOW!!!!! 




See everyone at the next show!!!!





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 22 2010, 06:30 AM~16959763
> *I support WEGO; the entire staff was on it working hard(My club was the firs to get situated and parked at 1-2pm, rolled our last car in at 4am and all the same staff that was out there early saturday was there at the crack of dawn sunday. You all worked your ass off, I was up the same amount of hours and felt your pain). TIM you took care of everything in the best way possible BIG HOMIE!!!! I on behalf of my crew appreciate the love and professional conversation on the refund for registrations. We will SUPPORT you guys and hope to make it to more out of town shows to return the love homie.
> 97.9 did hide from the participants; I spoke to Mohammad (spelling?) about the parking issues for support vehicles prior to opening for the general public and he blamed the Super Pages Center for that charge. Also all that so called +80k in DPD to take care of our rides.... I only saw one cop car at the enterance and that was at after 3am sunday. The rest of the so called security was kids is shiny ass flamboyant t-shirts with security jackets. (Give or take a few older guys) So even thou we are all disgruntled about this shit, If they thow another show ran by WEGO I will be there if not then I will be at home.  Cause I only go for the car show, I hate the radio and dont listen to it. So im in it for the love of the rides.
> Shit happens and lets move on and focus on the next show.  If it gets rescheduled WEGO - I got your back and will be there to show. I was ready to show off my man hours and small bank account in the cold ass unpredictable TEXAS weather. LOL.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 22 2010, 06:35 AM~16959781
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ta gueno joto :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Mar 22 2010, 05:45 AM~16959643
> *THIS IS HOW IT ALL STARTS...  ONE BAD THING HAPPENS PEOPLE START BITCHIN SAYIN BOOO THEM BOOO THIS AND THEN GUESS WHAT NO SHOW IN DALLAS AND THEN EVERYONE STARTS TO BITCH THERE ARENT ANY SHOWS IN DALLAS!!  MAN THE WEATHER HAPPENED!!  THATS WHAT HAPPENED SO GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON TO THE NEXT SHOW...  YOU ALL LOST TIME AND MONEY BUT YOU ALL SAW THE FORECAST BUT WANTED TO BE ABLE TO SAY MAN RAIN OR SNOW IM IN DAT BITCH!!    SO YOU KNEW WHAT WAS UP IT WAS POSTED DAYS BEFORE....  SO THE RADIO STATION SUCKS WE KNEW THAT THEY REALLY ONLY USE LOWRIDERS AS AN EXCUSE TO HAVE A CONCERT SO YOUR REGISTRATION PAYS THE ARTIST WE KNEW THAT..  ITS OVER GET READY FOR THE NEXT SHOW...  AND 214RIDERZ!!  YOU AINT NO FUCKIN LOWRIDER ANYWAYS SO GET OFF THE TOPIC!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 22 2010, 02:59 AM~16959293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wasnt there a show sometime last year that was outside and the tempurature was like 100 degrees plus!! How come that show was not cancelled due to weather/safety??


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

SHIT WE DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM OKC FOR THE SHOW THEN IT GOT CANCEL IT SUX FOR US BUT ITS NOT THERE FAULT THAT IT SNOWED BUT I HOPE THAT MAKE UP FOR US LOWLIFE CC OKC


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I would like to emphasis that the entire wego tour staff was very professional, John Chuck and his wife, Ms. Dani, Tim, and Raymond, were great, I could not thank them enuff for all their help and for the full refunds with no question. Thanks WEGO STAFF!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 22 2010, 08:30 AM~16959763
> *I support WEGO; the entire staff was on it working hard(My club was the firs to get situated and parked at 1-2pm, rolled our last car in at 4am and all the same staff that was out there early saturday was there at the crack of dawn sunday. You all worked your ass off, I was up the same amount of hours and felt your pain). TIM you took care of everything in the best way possible BIG HOMIE!!!! I on behalf of my crew appreciate the love and professional conversation on the refund for registrations. We will SUPPORT you guys and hope to make it to more out of town shows to return the love homie.
> 97.9 did hide from the participants; I spoke to Mohammad (spelling?) about the parking issues for support vehicles prior to opening for the general public and he blamed the Super Pages Center for that charge. Also all that so called +80k in DPD to take care of our rides.... I only saw one cop car at the enterance and that was at after 3am sunday. The rest of the so called security was kids is shiny ass flamboyant t-shirts with security jackets. (Give or take a few older guys) So even thou we are all disgruntled about this shit, If they thow another show ran by WEGO I will be there if not then I will be at home.  Cause I only go for the car show, I hate the radio and dont listen to it. So im in it for the love of the rides.
> Shit happens and lets move on and focus on the next show.  If it gets rescheduled WEGO - I got your back and will be there to show. I was ready to show off my man hours and small bank account in the cold ass unpredictable TEXAS weather. LOL.
> ...


THANKS BIG HOMIE YOU KNOW I GOT YOU. TO ALL THE PEOPLE, CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS WHO SHOW UP IN THE BAD WEATHER TO COME TO A SHOW, I PERSONALLY WANNA THANK YOU FOR SHOWING UP AND BEING REAL ABOUT THIS. ALSO THE WHOLE WEGO STAFF DID STAY TO REFUND MONEY ON BANDS AND REGISTRATION CAUSE WE DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE AND WE ARE HERE TO MAKE SHOWS BETTER AND TRY TO MAKE THE PEOPLE HAPPY BY PUTTING ON A SHOW IN DALLAS OR ANYWHERE IT MIGHT BE. ONCE AGAIN THANKS AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME, MOST OF YOU KNOW I DO ANSWER MY PHONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Look people I here alot of disappointment from many about the show being cancelled there's reasons why and I'm giving you one right now !!

Picture on top before the brutal hit picture below after the brutal hit

like I said the wind was messed up it was blowing so hard that it pushed a 300 lb ticket booth in to my ride so if you think your disappointed consider my feeling about it but rest assure I will still support Jon Tim Mohammad and Sam Torres !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AFTER


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16960408
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

These pictures are not to down grade this show it is for your understanding of what they mean by Cancelled for your Safety. 

Thanks for posting pics !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 22 2010, 10:22 AM~16960484
> *These pictures are not to down grade this show it is for your understanding of what they mean by  Cancelled for your Safety.
> 
> Thanks for posting pics !
> *


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 22 2010, 08:13 AM~16960408
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 22 2010, 08:07 AM~16960337
> *Look people I here alot of disappointment from many about the show being cancelled there's reasons why and I'm giving you one right now !!
> 
> Picture on top before the brutal hit picture below after the brutal hit
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkFbfDbvBU4...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 22 2010, 10:42 AM~16960671
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkFbfDbvBU4...e=youtube_gdata
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2010, 02:59 AM~16959293
> *lets keep the racism out of this. nothing to do with color.
> *


vERY WELL SPOKEN JAUNITO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16960408
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bombita54_@Mar 21 2010, 10:45 PM~16957339
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THIS VATO IS RIGHT THOSE BLACK RADIO STATIONS ALL THEY CARE ABOUT,IS THEM FRIED CHIKENAND WAFFLES . NOT THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY MAKE THE CAR SHOW COUNT HOW MANY LOWRIDERS ATTEND VS ANY OTHER SYLES OF CARS THE LOWRIDER HAVE THEM BEAT BY FAR, ME I RATHER WAIT ON THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW; FOR THE RAZA BY THE RAZA BUT HEY THATS ONLY MY OPPINION FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK  979.
> *




YOUR ACTUALLY MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THEY KNEW IT WAS GOING TO SNOW IN FUCKEN MARCH MONTHS WAY BEFORE THE SHOW WAS EVEN PLANNED



AND RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT, NOT EVERY TOWN IN TEXAS IS FILLED WITH RAZA LIKE SAN ANTO AND AUSTIN


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 08:10 AM~16959953
> *Wasnt there a show sometime last year that was outside and the tempurature was like 100 degrees plus!! How come that show was not cancelled due to weather/safety??
> *




BECAUSE IT WASNT SNOWING


WHAT CAN GO WRONG WITH 100 PLUS WEATHER, UNLESS U DONT KEEP YOURSELF HYDRATED WITH WATER AND HAVE A TENT OR CANOPY FOR SHADE?




THE 5TH OF JULY SAN ANTO SHOW LAST YEAR WAS OUTSIDE ALSO , 100 PLUS WEATHER AND NO ONE COMPLAINED


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16954177
> *:biggrin: CONGRATS ON BOTH SLEEPY.......
> *



THANKS 



SHES DUE ON THE 11TH OF JUNE :cheesy: 

TIME TO BUILD A PINK BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 12:12 PM~16961411
> *BECAUSE IT WASNT SNOWING
> WHAT CAN GO WRONG WITH 100 PLUS WEATHER, UNLESS U DONT KEEP YOURSELF HYDRATED WITH WATER AND HAVE A TENT OR CANOPY FOR SHADE?
> THE 5TH OF JULY SAN ANTO SHOW LAST YEAR WAS OUTSIDE ALSO , 100 PLUS WEATHER AND NO ONE COMPLAINED
> *


Fat people :happysad: sweating there ass off!! Not including bringing small children to a "Family Event" so they they can get sick of heat exhaustion!! :uh: I my self did not attend that SA show but heard it was HOT AS FUCK!!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

well it done and over with ,,i even new it would snow but i still came,,damm it took a chunck out of my wallet but to hang out withmy brothers and freinds and just have fun in the snow it was worth it ,,shoot it was my homies girls first time ever seeing snow,,,,so lets just move on and see everyone in victoria for the next show,,,,,on to the next one,,,ROLLERZ ONLY,,,


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 11:20 AM~16961469
> *Fat people  :happysad:  sweating there ass off!! Not including bringing small children to a "Family Event" so they they can get sick of heat exhaustion!!  :uh: I my self did not attend that SA show but heard it was HOT AS FUCK!!
> *




U MUST NOT SEEN OUR TEXAS CHAPTER :biggrin:






THE ONLY FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THE SHOW WAS BEING HUNGOVER AND SLEEPY


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16961467
> *THANKS
> SHES DUE ON THE 11TH OF JUNE  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


DAM SLEEPY LET ME FIND OUT YOU RIDEING THE PINK BIKE DOWN THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:22 AM~16961491
> *U MUST NOT SEEN OUR TEXAS CHAPTER :biggrin:
> THE ONLY FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THE SHOW WAS BEING HUNGOVER AND SLEEPY
> *


HEY DONT TALK ABOUT ME ,,OPPS IT WASNT ME ,,CANT PROVE IT LOL


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16961476
> *well it done and over with ,,i even new it would snow but i still came,,damm it took a chunck out of my wallet  but to hang out withmy brothers and freinds and just have fun in the snow it was worth it ,,shoot it was my homies girls first time ever seeing snow,,,,so lets just move on and see everyone in victoria for the next show,,,,,on to the next one,,,ROLLERZ ONLY,,,
> *






THANKS FOR THE ASS PRINTS ON THE SNOW ON MY CAR ASSHOLE 






















ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER

I HAD TONS OF FUN AND NO SLEEP :cheesy:




R.F.F.R.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte+Mar 22 2010, 11:22 AM~16961492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 12:22 PM~16961491
> *U MUST NOT SEEN OUR TEXAS CHAPTER :biggrin:
> THE ONLY FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THE SHOW WAS BEING HUNGOVER AND SLEEPY
> *


 :biggrin: 




All im asking is for WEGO to consider the elements prior to booking a venue so these type of situations do not occur again!!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 AM~16961518
> *THANKS FOR THE ASS PRINTS ON THE SNOW ON MY CAR ASSHOLE
> ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER
> 
> ...


HEY FOR REAL I DONT KNOW WERE THOSE PRINT CAME FROM IT WAS NOT ME


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 11:27 AM~16961536
> *:biggrin:
> All im asking is for WEGO to consider the elements prior to booking a venue so these type of situations do not occur again!!
> *


ITS GONNA HAPPEN BRO, TEXAS IS EITHER HOT OR COLD


AND USUALLY HUMID TOO


WELL SEE HOW VICTORIA GOES


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:32 AM~16961594
> *HEY FOR REAL I DONT KNOW WERE THOSE PRINT CAME FROM IT WAS NOT ME
> *















:roflmao:



ITS ALL GOOD BRO


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WE SHOULD HAVE A WEGO SHOW BY THE BEACH IN CORPUS, THAT WOULD BE OFF THE CHAIN :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 12:32 PM~16961595
> *ITS GONNA HAPPEN BRO, TEXAS IS EITHER HOT OR COLD
> AND USUALLY HUMID TOO
> WELL SEE HOW VICTORIA GOES
> *


I agree!!  

But SA in the middle of summer should prolly be an indoor event!! Just my 2 pennies!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

WE NAMED HIM AKA RASPA THE SNOW MAN



















CORONAS ON ICE THIS IS HOW I KEPT THEM COLD ALL NIGHT


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:35 AM~16961624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE UNKNOWN CROP CIRCLES


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:48 AM~16961734
> *THE UNKNOWN CROP CIRCLES
> *



THE GREEN ALIENS ARE COMMING :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I got bands I still need to refund,so someone tell me where to go.?????????


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE CC OKLAHOMA CITY WENT TO DALLAS AN REPPED OUR 405 AN MADE SOME NEW HOMIES ..........FLIP .....ROLLREZONLY SHOWED US MUCH LOVE AT DA CLUB AN FOR THAT I SAY .........GRACIAS AMIGOS AN WE WOULD LOVE TO RETURN DA FAVOR.....DIDNT GIVE A CHIT IF IT RAINED SLEET SHINE OR SNOW WE WENT AN KIKED IT LIKE IT WAS 1999........


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 10:26 AM~16952333
> *Thats all I got!
> *


WAT NO LOWLIFE PICS .....HUH :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 22 2010, 08:36 AM~16960095
> *I would like to emphasis that the entire wego tour staff was very professional, John Chuck and his wife, Ms. Dani, Tim, and Raymond, were great, I could not thank them enuff for all their help and for the full refunds with no question. Thanks WEGO STAFF!
> *


I knew Jon would try and make things right, he's good people..


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

What was up with the no sagging inside mc donalds policy?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 10:36 AM~16961636
> *I agree!!
> 
> But SA in the middle of summer should prolly be an indoor event!! Just my 2 pennies!
> *


if its too hot dont go
if its too cold dont go
if your too fat go on diet


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16962880
> *if its too hot  dont go
> if its too cold dont go
> if your too fat go on diet
> *


What a great way to promote a family event!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16961536
> *:biggrin:
> All im asking is for WEGO to consider the elements prior to booking a venue so these type of situations do not occur again!!
> *


WEGO don't pick the venue for this event the radio station do


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16963235
> *WEGO don't pick the venue for this event the radio station do
> *


So no one from WEGO has a say in the venue?? Thats retarded! :uh:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 22 2010, 01:53 PM~16962226
> *I knew Jon would try and make things right, he's good people..
> *


I would like to thank Homie John, here he is on vacation in Hawaii and waking up to check and see how the show went and to make sure everything went well for everybody. From the WEGO STAFF THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 03:38 PM~16963283
> *So no one from WEGO has a say in the venue?? Thats retarded!  :uh:
> *


How is that retarded?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 22 2010, 03:45 PM~16963338
> *How is that retarded?
> *


 :uh: If I gotta tell ya thats pretty bad!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 01:52 PM~16963382
> *:uh: If I gotta tell ya thats pretty bad!!
> *


are you in a bad mood today? lol


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16963382
> *:uh: If I gotta tell ya thats pretty bad!!
> *


Well they hire us to come in and do the carshow, so that mean they pay for the venue and not us, if we pay for the venue then we can have a say and do it our way, but in the future we wil try and get our own venue so nothing like this will ever happen again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 01:31 PM~16963209
> *What a great way to promote a family event!!!
> *


how about you pick the day and then if the weather isnt to your liking blame yourself :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wego will get the blame by alot of peeps. but they are acyually the ones who care about us . not a radio station


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:26 AM~16961527
> *OK MAYBE NOT PINK
> BUT I KNOW A MEMBER WITH DRUMS OF HOK MAGENTA PAINT  :cheesy:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16963405
> *are you in a bad mood today? lol
> *


 :biggrin: Naw!! Just dont understand how a CAR SHOW/CONCERT gets scheduled and only 1 party (97.9) has all the say where the CARSHOW is gonna be!! I would imagined that someone (WEGO) would put up a good arguement in where they would want to have there carshow at!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2010, 03:58 PM~16963431
> *wego will get the blame by alot of peeps. but they are acyually the ones who care about us . not a radio station
> *


More the reason for WEGO to put up the arguement on the venue!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Fuck it


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 04:00 PM~16963448
> *:biggrin: Naw!! Just dont understand how a CAR SHOW/CONCERT gets scheduled and only 1 party (97.9) has all the say where the CARSHOW is gonna be!! I would imagined that someone (WEGO) would put up a good arguement in where they would want to have there carshow at!
> *


You got bread like that? Cause you do have to pay for other stuff and not just a building.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Mar 22 2010, 03:57 PM~16963415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:48 AM~16961734
> *THE UNKNOWN CROP CIRCLES
> *


Call me, we need to take care of that license plate situation.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 22 2010, 04:03 PM~16963480
> *You got bread like that?  Cause you do have to pay for other stuff and not just a building.
> *


So who actually cancelled!! 

WEGO or 97.9???

Or both???


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 22 2010, 04:02 PM~16963470
> *Fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Hey you up the block from my house ! ! ! !


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 22 2010, 03:06 PM~16963513
> *:cheesy:  Hey you up the block from my house ! ! ! !
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 02:05 PM~16963502
> *So who actually cancelled!!
> 
> WEGO or 97.9???
> ...


YOU MUST NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO. CUES YOU BEEN UP WEGO'S BUTT ALL DAY TRYING TO FIND A REASON TO BLAIM THEM FOR THE SHOW.

YOU CAN SEE THEY TOOK THERE PART IN THE MATTER AND ARE TRYING TO 
MAKE EVERYTHING RIGHT WITH ALL THE HOMIES.. 

YOU JUST HATEING.

HOW MANY CARS DID YOU TAKE TO THE SET-UP, CUZ YOU ACTING LIKE YOU HAD A WHOLE FLEET UP THERE. !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16963528
> *:h5:
> *


  Man I got to give it to all the vatos that showed..... & Much respect to All the homies that drive from far away to make it ...


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16962880
> *if its too hot  dont go
> if its too cold dont go
> if your too fat go on diet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 22 2010, 04:17 PM~16963618
> *  Man I got to give it to all the vatos that showed..... & Much respect to All the homies that drive from far away to make it ...
> *


18 hour round trip for me and im in texas.......had to pick up stuff all over texas before i got there......but its all good....i know the wego staff really well and they were trying there best to make the situation work for us.....it was out of there hands on the cancellation....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Mar 22 2010, 04:13 PM~16963582
> *YOU MUST NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO.  CUES YOU BEEN UP WEGO'S BUTT ALL DAY TRYING TO FIND A REASON TO BLAIM THEM FOR THE SHOW.
> 
> YOU CAN SEE THEY TOOK THERE PART IN THE MATTER AND ARE TRYING TO
> ...


OK DIRTY!! :rofl:
I aint trying to blame WEGO for anything!! Just trying to understand the process! WEGO does care about the show I know this!! They are trying to make it right and I aint hating! No need for that plenty of other fools doing that!! I was just asking the questions it seems no one wants to ask!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

97.9 is posting up info that they will advise all on the reschedule date after the 5th of April.... So does anyone from WEGO have additional info????








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 04:05 PM~16963502
> *So who actually cancelled!!
> 
> WEGO or 97.9???
> ...


97.9


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 12:19 PM~16961467
> *THANKS
> SHES DUE ON THE 11TH OF JUNE  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Or u can buy mine, it's pink and SA Rollerz aproved! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 04:19 PM~16963644
> *OK DIRTY!! :rofl:
> I aint trying to blame WEGO for anything!! Just trying to understand the process! WEGO does care about the show I know this!! They are trying to make it right and I aint hating! No need for that plenty of other fools doing that!! I was just asking the questions it seems no one wants to ask!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 22 2010, 04:21 PM~16963666
> *97.9 is posting up info that they will advise all on the reschedule date after the 5th of April.... So does anyone from WEGO have additional info????
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Trust me as soon as we hear and know something we will let everybody else know :thumbsup:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16963644
> *OK DIRTY!! :rofl:
> I aint trying to blame WEGO for anything!! Just trying to understand the process! WEGO does care about the show I know this!! They are trying to make it right and I aint hating! No need for that plenty of other fools doing that!! I was just asking the questions it seems no one wants to ask!!
> *



Dirty??? That's a PIMPNAMEDSLICK BACK!! :cheesy: 

Hey PIMPNAMEDSLICKBACK, you're a baddy daddy lamatai tebby chai!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 22 2010, 04:25 PM~16963703
> *Trust me as soon as we hear and know something we will let everybody else know :thumbsup:
> *


TIM... WHO IS THE FUNKY BITCHES????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

97.9 just reported.......

West Coast Rapper Snoop Dogg had this to say about this past weekend's events in Dallas Texas...

" I was willing to perform in the Drizzle fa shizzle... however it began to seriously frizzle, i could not feel my nizzles.... I will have to catch D-town on the libby side of the tibby toe???????"

Your guess is as good as mine.... don't ask......


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 22 2010, 04:26 PM~16963725
> *TIM... WHO IS THE FUNKY BITCHES????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOME FUNKY BITCHES PLAYING ON MY DAMN PHONE LIKE SOME LITTLE KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 22 2010, 02:36 PM~16963807
> *97.9 just reported.......
> 
> West Coast Rapper Snoop Dogg had this to say about this past weekend's events in Dallas Texas...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LETS GET ONE THING STRAIGHT THE RADIO STATION CANCELLED THE SHOW FOR THE SAFETY OF THE CARS AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED IN THE SHOW. THEY CANNOT TAKE THE RISK OF GETTING SOMEONE HURT. YES THEY DID WANTED TO DO THE SHOW BUT MOTHER NATURE HAD HER SAY AND IT COULDN'T HAPPEN. SO EVERYBODY THAT IS TALKING BAD ABOUT 97.9 OR WEGO YOU MUST UNDERSTAND BUT SIDE AND REALIZE THAT BOTH PARTIES DID TRY TO MAKE THE SHOW GO ON. I HOPE EVERYBODY UNDERSTAND THIS AND LETS MAKE THE NEXT SHOW BE BIGGER AND BETTER AND QUIT TRYING TO PUT ALL THE NEGATIVE OUT THERE CAUSE IT SHOULDN'T BE ANY. LIKE I SAID BOTH PARTIES DID TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN BUT MOTHER NATURE HAD THE LAST SAY.


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm happy to say but i just got home to toledo ohio a few hours ago but just just a little dissappointed i basically spent 48hours on the road there and back and spent over a grand in fuel and hotel.i drove form toledo ohio and our president drove from saginaw mich to come represent LOW-4-LIFE CC. we left friday morning around 1am and arrived in dallas around 11pm friday night we left sunday around 1 pm and arrived home around 2pm monday. they should have moved more quick i do understand it's a process but we got there at 2am to set up and unloaded by time we was done it was almost 6maybe 7 then they call us a 9 to remove the cars after we froze our ass off unloading now i'm out over a stack and the time i took off work to come.i'm sorry i cant make the rescheduled date of april 5th shit happens but it still disappointing.now im heading back to work so i will respond more later.. 

A TRUE RIDER
BRIAN WHITE
TOLEDO,OHIO 79 T-BIRD
LOW-4-LIFE C.C.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254,* mrchavez*
:cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 22 2010, 11:56 AM~16961818
> *Well I got bands I still need to refund,so someone tell me where to go.?????????
> *


 ..X2 :yessad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 22 2010, 11:09 AM~16961368
> *YOUR ACTUALLY MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THEY KNEW IT WAS GOING TO SNOW IN FUCKEN MARCH MONTHS WAY BEFORE THE SHOW WAS EVEN PLANNED
> AND RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT, NOT EVERY TOWN IN TEXAS IS FILLED WITH RAZA LIKE SAN ANTO AND AUSTIN
> *


Austin does have some fine ass mexican hoes but i like them thick yella bones :biggrin:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

WELL FOR ME THE FUCKED UP PART WAS WHEN WE WENT TO PICK UP OUR RIDES IS NO ONE WAS THERE TO GIVE US ANY INFO THEY SHOULDVE WAITED FOR EVERYBODY BE4 THEY LEFT THATS WAT IM PISSED ABOUT BUT FUCK WAT CAN WE DO NOW


----------



## blaznlow79 (Mar 31, 2008)

i drove down friday from abilene set up saturday yeah it snowed it could have been worse though then i had to drive home in the 45mph wnds that sucked but i hung out with the crew and had a blast john and his crew did a great job with what they had i wouldnt want to be in their shoes my hat goes off to them


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Mar 22 2010, 03:20 PM~16964225
> *i'm happy to say but i just got home to toledo ohio a few hours ago but just just a little dissappointed  i basically spent 48hours on the road there and back and spent over a grand in fuel and hotel.i drove form toledo ohio and our president drove from saginaw mich to come represent LOW-4-LIFE CC. we left friday morning around 1am and arrived in dallas around 11pm friday night we left sunday around 1 pm and arrived home around 2pm monday. they should have moved more quick i do understand it's a process but we got there at 2am to set up and unloaded by time we was done it was almost 6maybe 7 then they call us a 9 to remove the cars after we froze our ass off unloading now i'm out over a stack and the time i took off work to come.i'm sorry i cant make the rescheduled date of april 5th shit happens but it still disappointing.now im heading back to work so i will respond more later..
> 
> A TRUE RIDER
> ...


As long as you and the brothers made it home safely thats all that matterz!!! And as far as them 97.9 muthaf(&(%%$ go, they dont relieze that yall made the EFFORT & RIDE to support their show and they probably NEVER WILL!!  Driving directions to Dallas, TX
*****1,267 mi ******– about 20 hours 13 mins
Suggested routes
I-40 W
1,267 mi 20 hours 13 mins

I-30 W
1,242 mi 20 hours 15 mins

I-44 W
1,233 mi 20 hours 42 mins


Saginaw, MI


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHARGE IT TO THE WEATHER!! all this bickering...fuck it, we all knew what the weather was gonna be like.... hell i had a blower heater in the truck..lol 



lets just move on to the rescheduled event! ALL IN ALL SEEMS LIKE WEGO WAS STICKING IT OUT AND ON THE SCENE AND LETTING PEEPS REGISTER FOR US HARDCORES!! I KNOW ALOT OF PEEPS TOOK ADVANTAGE TO CATCH UP WITH MEMBERS AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT! 

NUFF SAID!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 05:47 PM~16965535
> *CHARGE IT TO THE WEATHER!! all this bickering...fuck it, we all knew what the weather was gonna be like.... hell i had a blower heater in the truck..lol
> lets just move on to the rescheduled event!  ALL IN ALL SEEMS LIKE WEGO WAS STICKING IT OUT AND ON THE SCENE AND LETTING PEEPS REGISTER FOR US HARDCORES!!  I KNOW ALOT OF PEEPS TOOK ADVANTAGE TO CATCH UP WITH MEMBERS AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT!
> 
> ...


bout time someone said it.. i just didnt wanna be called a asshole afterwards


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blaznlow79_@Mar 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16965244
> *i drove down friday from abilene set up saturday yeah it snowed it could have been worse though then i had to drive home in the 45mph wnds that sucked but i hung out with the crew and had a blast  john and his crew did a great job with what they had i wouldnt want to be in their shoes  my hat goes off to them
> *


yeah ! :thumbsup: Thats GHETTO ! :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16966172
> *bout time someone said it.. i just didnt wanna be called a asshole afterwards
> *


asshole



























































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WELLL WE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME BUTT ONE THIN LIKE S L CHOLO SAID JON NEVE WAITED FOR US TO PICK UP OUR RIDES AN HE KNEW WE WAS OUR OUR WAY AN WE GET AN HE IS GONE AN CALLED AN NO ANSWER ..........BUTT WAT CAN WE DO WE TRAVEL HUNDREDS OF MILES AN GET OUR CARRS LEFT ALONE WIT NO INFO FOR DA FUTURE OS REFUNDS ..............A LA VERGA .....


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Mar 22 2010, 04:20 PM~16964225
> *i'm happy to say but i just got home to toledo ohio a few hours ago but just just a little dissappointed  i basically spent 48hours on the road there and back and spent over a grand in fuel and hotel.i drove form toledo ohio and our president drove from saginaw mich to come represent LOW-4-LIFE CC. we left friday morning around 1am and arrived in dallas around 11pm friday night we left sunday around 1 pm and arrived home around 2pm monday. they should have moved more quick i do understand it's a process but we got there at 2am to set up and unloaded by time we was done it was almost 6maybe 7 then they call us a 9 to remove the cars after we froze our ass off unloading now i'm out over a stack and the time i took off work to come.i'm sorry i cant make the rescheduled date of april 5th shit happens but it still disappointing.now im heading back to work so i will respond more later..
> 
> A TRUE RIDER
> ...


i support you brother...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 22 2010, 07:19 PM~16966606
> *WELLL  WE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME BUTT ONE THIN LIKE S L CHOLO SAID  JON NEVE WAITED FOR US TO PICK UP OUR RIDES AN HE KNEW WE WAS OUR OUR WAY AN WE GET AN HE IS GONE AN CALLED AN NO ANSWER ..........BUTT WAT CAN WE DO WE TRAVEL HUNDREDS OF MILES AN GET OUR CARRS LEFT ALONE WIT NO INFO FOR DA FUTURE OS REFUNDS ..............A LA VERGA    .....
> *


thats why you dont leave you cars unnatended :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16963644
> *OK DIRTY!! :rofl:
> I aint trying to blame WEGO for anything!! Just trying to understand the process! WEGO does care about the show I know this!! They are trying to make it right and I aint hating! No need for that plenty of other fools doing that!! I was just asking the questions it seems no one wants to ask!!
> *


 THIS HERE BE A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK YOU BROKE JOHN. AND THE ONLY THING DIRTY ABOUT ME IS THE FLEET OF TRICKS. SO PLEZ LEARN THE NAME AND SAY IT RITE NEXT TIME... THATS A PIMP NAMED SLICK BACK , YES THE WHOLE THING , YES EVEN THE A PIMP NAMED PART, YES EVERYTIME


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

so does anyone know how to get a refund???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16966730
> *so does anyone know how to get a refund???
> *


go the make up date and show your ride


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 22 2010, 04:13 PM~16964679
> *..X2  :yessad:
> *


HEY THERE SWEET THING, LOOKING FOR A JOB? CASH PAYOUT EVERYDAY...


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

GUACHI UR RITE JON SHOULDVE AT LEAST ANSWER HIS FONE F.T.P :rimshot:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:wow: I CONCUR....S L CHOLO ......AN TO SA ROLLER VETE A LA VERGA :biggrin: 



QUIT CHEERLEADIN FOR JON (PUNAL)NO **** :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2010, 07:16 PM~16966556
> *asshole
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


fker


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Its clear frustrations aren't tha same as others, homies really took a big lose this weekend. Way bigger than tha price off some tickets, homies invested alot time and hard work, on both sides, staff and riders. It'd be plan disrespect, ta bring negativity to tha whole situation. Big ups ta everyone that was keepin it real and shoin love. Look out for La conecta comin thru, bout ta make tha big debut  we holdin on to our tickets for tha next one.... but fuc tha radio.... their interest is for tha artist , not tha riders They made that clear


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

SA CAN SUCK A DICK I WANT MY MONEY BAK I SPENT TO MUCH AWHILE I WAS THERE WE DROVE 300 MILES N GAS ANIT FREE :rant: :rant: :x:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We stayed at the venue until about 1pm on Sunday (show was scheduled to start at 11) to answer questions. Gauchi, you told me 15 minutes...and I waited for about an hour...I will take care of you...

Starting from the beginning...
1.) We did advise the station that we felt it should be an indoor event...and having it outside was a big risk. But, the Convention Center wasn't open this weekend and it lined up well with the artists they were able to get (and I have to admit, I loved the line-up...and normally, I don't really get that into the music side of the show). 
2.) We were under the impression that this was a rain or shine event...I worked Saturday till 5, hopped in the burban with the trailer full of trophies and rolled into Dallas at midnight. Most of the staff rolled in from out-of-town with the exception of Tim. If we could have had our way, the show would have gone on...because we were excited that so many riders still rolled in for the show. 
3.) All entries will be rolled over into the new date. Currently, we do not have a new date set for the event. I have not heard from the radio station yet, but I do know they would like to move it back into the Convention Center if possible. We will keep you posted.
4.) For people needing refund information, I would say to call me (832.368.5116) but I don't answer my phone very often....so send me an email [email protected]. Since I took off Sunday and Monday for the show, I will be busy at work the rest of the week (I won't have a day off until next Tuesday). So, I will get back to you...but be patient. 
You can also send me a PM here. Make sure to give me your name and information to help speed up the process
5.) For my WEGO competitors...you will be given your points for participating (100 points)...obviously, there will be no judging points awarded (there is no points category for snow). Club and association points will still be awarded. 
6.) Sorry for my late response getting on here...but I just got home...and I have no internet on my phone or when I'm at work....sorry for the delay.

I really do appreciate everyone's support. We were impressed by the love and the patience people had at the show. This was an ugly situation for all of us. And while people are pointing fingers at us or 97.9, I do feel that although we were opposed to cancelling, I could tell on their faces it was a tough decision for them as well. 

Currently, it looks like the tour will start in Victoria on April 18th (unless we get a reschedule date before then). Victoria is indoor/outdoor (limited indoor space), and is a rain or shine event. And this is our event, so we will be out there judging, no matter the weather....we hope to see a lot of you out there.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2010, 10:41 PM~16967975
> *We stayed at the venue until about 1pm on Sunday (show was scheduled to start at 11) to answer questions.  Gauchi, you told me 15 minutes...and I waited for about an hour...I will take care of you...
> 
> Starting from the beginning...
> ...



i support wego to the fullest...........see you in victoria john.......


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*I just wanted to take a quick moment to thank everyone who showed up and put so much effort into trying to show under such harsh conditions. I appreciate all the positive and supportive comments, this is one of the hardest and most unique circumstances we've ever experienced!(and thats almost an understatement) Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to everyone who showed up(or even tried)! *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 22 2010, 10:54 PM~16968207
> *I just wanted to take a quick moment to thank everyone who showed up and put so much effort into trying to show under such harsh conditions.  I appreciate all the positive and supportive comments, this is one of the hardest and most unique circumstances we've ever experienced!(and thats almost an understatement) Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to everyone who showed up(or even tried)!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16967975
> *We stayed at the venue until about 1pm on Sunday (show was scheduled to start at 11) to answer questions.  Gauchi, you told me 15 minutes...and I waited for about an hour...I will take care of you...
> 
> Starting from the beginning...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16968267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 22 2010, 11:00 PM~16968301
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16968207
> *I just wanted to take a quick moment to thank everyone who showed up and put so much effort into trying to show under such harsh conditions.  I appreciate all the positive and supportive comments, this is one of the hardest and most unique circumstances we've ever experienced!(and thats almost an understatement) Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to everyone who showed up(or even tried)!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16968315
> *:buttkick:
> *


o sorri sorri


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16968379
> *o  sorry  sorry
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## blaznlow79 (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 22 2010, 11:43 AM~16962147
> *WAT NO LOWLYFE PICS .....HUH :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

FOR ALL THE PPL WHO FROM THE DFW AREA OR EVEN IF U OUT OF TOWN THIS HOW ME AND MY CUZ BIG E HAVDE IT GOING DOWN IN THE CLIFF SATURDAYS 7PM TO 12 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS WITH ME IN THE MIX AND SUNDAYS AT 3PM KIEST PARK FOR MORE INFO HOLLA AT ME AT 214 643 3603 DJSK!LLZ


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2010, 08:41 PM~16967975
> *We stayed at the venue until about 1pm on Sunday (show was scheduled to start at 11) to answer questions.  Gauchi, you told me 15 minutes...and I waited for about an hour...I will take care of you...
> 
> Starting from the beginning...
> ...


i know u will jonny I WAS JUST VENTING DONT EVEN SWEAT IT ME AN U AN U AN ME ARE STIL COOL JON AND U KNOW THAT LOWLIFE OKC WILL BE BACK NO IF AND OR BUTTS (NOHOMO).....WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME NO MATTER WAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, , People's Choice

what up snow solider :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Mar 22 2010, 10:42 PM~16969814
> *:dunno:
> *


what's haaaappppnnnnn there long time there Ms Boom 

Keep It Real :biggrin:


----------



## txlowlow (Dec 18, 2009)

see yall april 6 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txlowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 08:59 AM~16971545
> *see yall april 6  :biggrin:
> *


on a tuesday??? :scrutinize:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2010, 08:37 AM~16971448
> *SA ROLLERZ, , People's Choice
> 
> what up snow solider :0  :biggrin:
> *


What's up with ya?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

DO SOME WORK TIM!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Mar 23 2010, 09:50 AM~16971875
> * DO SOME WORK TIM!!!
> *


QUIT CALLING ME SO I CAN DO SOME WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:uh: :uh: W T F


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Mar 22 2010, 03:20 PM~16964225
> *i'm happy to say but i just got home to toledo ohio a few hours ago but just just a little dissappointed  i basically spent 48hours on the road there and back and spent over a grand in fuel and hotel.i drove form toledo ohio and our president drove from saginaw mich to come represent LOW-4-LIFE CC. we left friday morning around 1am and arrived in dallas around 11pm friday night we left sunday around 1 pm and arrived home around 2pm monday. they should have moved more quick i do understand it's a process but we got there at 2am to set up and unloaded by time we was done it was almost 6maybe 7 then they call us a 9 to remove the cars after we froze our ass off unloading now i'm out over a stack and the time i took off work to come.i'm sorry i cant make the rescheduled date of april 5th shit happens but it still disappointing.now im heading back to work so i will respond more later..
> 
> A TRUE RIDER
> ...


XIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'S


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2010, 06:37 AM~16971448
> *SA ROLLERZ, , People's Choice
> 
> what up snow solider :0  :biggrin:
> *


og snowman


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 01:02 PM~16973682
> *og snowman
> *


og blackman


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16974442
> *og blackman
> *


:rofl: you got jokes huh


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 12:57 PM~16974594
> *:rofl: you got jokes huh
> *


 :wow: shat da fuk up


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 07:47 PM~16965535
> *CHARGE IT TO THE WEATHER!! all this bickering...fuck it, we all knew what the weather was gonna be like.... hell i had a blower heater in the truck..lol
> lets just move on to the rescheduled event!   ALL IN ALL SEEMS LIKE WEGO WAS STICKING IT OUT AND ON THE SCENE AND LETTING PEEPS REGISTER FOR US HARDCORES!!   I KNOW ALOT OF PEEPS TOOK ADVANTAGE TO CATCH UP WITH MEMBERS AND MAKE THE BEST OF IT!
> 
> ...



I agree with you. This show was my daughters first big time dallas show, and she was having a good time in the snow. We showed up at 6am Sunday to set up, We actually tried to set her bike up and even after having it fall 3 times she was still wanting to try to finish the set up. When I told her that the show was cancelled she was upset but all in all she had a good time. Cant wait to go to the next show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Where is Victoria ??


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Mar 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16977884
> *
> 
> Where is Victoria ??
> *


* About 30 minutes from the house for me. :biggrin: Where are you coming from? *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Mar 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16974614
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow: shat da fuk up
> *


i dont know u and u dont know me, so mind your business..
thats all im sayin...

dont come in here with this bullshit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 06:51 PM~16978589
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


sup.. mayne your car is almost ready...just need to wet it up in some clear...

them paint chips where a mother fucker....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whut up enfermo.....yea i was gonna ask you about that :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mrchavez, POORHISPANIC,* tito_ls, sic713*, 405PRIDEBIKES, LOWLIFE*B*, geminid73


:uh: :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 07:46 PM~16978529
> *i dont know u and u dont know me, so mind your business..
> thats all im sayin...
> 
> ...



ASSHOLE!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 23 2010, 07:20 PM~16978994
> *ASSHOLE!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

WELL DOES ANYONE KNW WHEN TEY GOING TO REDO THE SHOW


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 AM~16952470
> *Lol! :thumbsup:
> *



can I ask why u didnt get any pics of LOWLIFE CC OKLAS'S cars???

did we do sumthin wrong???


----------



## LOWLIFE*B* (May 27, 2009)

at least they called u!!!
we were some of the first cars out there saturday, n they couldnt even wait for us to get there n pick up our cars... kinda sad, but its cool, we had a blast on our visit to Dallas... 



> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Mar 22 2010, 03:20 PM~16964225
> *i'm happy to say but i just got home to toledo ohio a few hours ago but just just a little dissappointed  i basically spent 48hours on the road there and back and spent over a grand in fuel and hotel.i drove form toledo ohio and our president drove from saginaw mich to come represent LOW-4-LIFE CC. we left friday morning around 1am and arrived in dallas around 11pm friday night we left sunday around 1 pm and arrived home around 2pm monday. they should have moved more quick i do understand it's a process but we got there at 2am to set up and unloaded by time we was done it was almost 6maybe 7 then they call us a 9 to remove the cars after we froze our ass off unloading now i'm out over a stack and the time i took off work to come.i'm sorry i cant make the rescheduled date of april 5th shit happens but it still disappointing.now im heading back to work so i will respond more later..
> 
> A TRUE RIDER
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stankylegcholo_@Mar 23 2010, 07:37 PM~16979325
> *WELL DOES ANYONE KNW WHEN TEY GOING TO REDO THE SHOW
> *


ass soon as 979 contacts wego.. they will post it..
just be patient..and they will let everyone know as soon as they get the word..


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it's too late now but.., everyone knew the weather was gonna pass overnight & it would be nice Monday so, why didn't they just extend it a day & have the show then!?! :dunno:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 20 2010, 11:05 PM~16948356
> *I think DALLAS is the only city that will have a car show in the fuCKIN snow................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16978655
> *sup.. mayne your car is almost ready...just need to wet it up in some clear...
> 
> them paint chips where a mother fucker....
> *


 :0


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 23 2010, 02:54 AM~16970740
> *FOR ALL THE PPL WHO FROM THE DFW AREA OR EVEN IF U OUT OF TOWN THIS HOW ME AND MY CUZ BIG E HAVDE IT GOING DOWN IN THE CLIFF SATURDAYS 7PM TO 12 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS WITH ME IN THE MIX AND SUNDAYS AT 3PM KIEST PARK FOR MORE INFO HOLLA AT ME AT 214 643 3603 DJSK!LLZ
> *


Which Sonic in Dallas?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Mar 24 2010, 07:10 AM~16983519
> *Which Sonic in Dallas?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=490244

Illinois Ave, near Westmoreland


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:59 PM~16979625
> *ass soon as 979 contacts wego.. they will post it..
> just be patient..and they will let everyone know as soon as they get the word..
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD WERE READY FOR THA NEXT SHOW


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

ULA & ULC R WELCOME TO MY HOUSE PARTY ON MARCH 26TH I'LL BE AT THE ULA MEETING TMRW IF U WANT MORE INFO =)


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Mar 24 2010, 05:10 AM~16983519
> *Which Sonic in Dallas?
> *


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 24 2010, 12:50 AM~16982810
> *I know it's too late now but.., everyone knew the weather was gonna pass overnight & it would be nice Monday so, why didn't they just extend it a day & have the show then!?!  :dunno:
> *



cos some people had work on monday, and on limited funds for an extra night for a hotel


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, Caspy

:wave: :wave: :wave: cant wait for yalls show.... maybe we will see yall before that...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16968109
> *i support wego to the fullest...........see you in victoria john.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16992240
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: tito_ls, Caspy
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks hope you can make it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Mar 24 2010, 06:10 AM~16983519
> *Which Sonic in Dallas?
> *


x2 cuz i want a Route 44 Cherry Limeade :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16978589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16956687
> *thats 97 9 in houston that  dont like trae
> 
> this show was in dallas
> *


 :0 :0 

:guns: -_-_-_-_-_- :worship: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX88BctUH5U...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

I CANT WAIT FOR THE DALLAS SHOW AGAIN I HOPE THIS TIME IT DOESNT GET CANCEL LIKE LAST TIME :x:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 24 2010, 11:06 PM~16992577
> *x2 cuz i want a Route 44 Cherry Limeade  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

i won best snow engraving


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> i won best snow engraving











[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Much Props to 97.9 the Beat & WEGO for coming thru the ULA meeting last night and clearing the AIR!!!! Lots of questions w/ great answers and responses from RED, Mohammad & TIM.... 



Just wanted to extend my gratitude for yesterday's display of respect for the scene, clubs & its members. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WEGO TOUR TTT


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bombita54_@Mar 21 2010, 10:45 PM~16957339
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THIS VATO IS RIGHT THOSE BLACK RADIO STATIONS ALL THEY CARE ABOUT,IS THEM FRIED CHIKENAND WAFFLES . NOT THE PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY MAKE THE CAR SHOW COUNT HOW MANY LOWRIDERS ATTEND VS ANY OTHER SYLES OF CARS THE LOWRIDER HAVE THEM BEAT BY FAR, ME I RATHER WAIT ON THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW; FOR THE RAZA BY THE RAZA BUT HEY THATS ONLY MY OPPINION FFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK  979.
> *


 :uh: SHUT UP BITCH I DONT SEE 105.9 EL BURRITO FM THROWING NO CAR SHOWS OR ELSE IT WOULD BE ALL STEP SIDE F-150S AND DEEP DISH 15'S


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!








:angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 27 2010, 12:52 AM~17014708
> *:uh: SHUT UP BITCH I DONT SEE 105.9 EL BURRITO FM THROWING NO CAR SHOWS OR ELSE IT WOULD BE ALL STEP SIDE F-150S AND DEEP DISH 15'S
> *


this fucker likes talking shit on everyone fuck this ****** :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

